# Here we go again.. Boozer for Butler/George/Divac



## SoCalfan21

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?topic=78524&forum=2&116

It talks about how jack haley reported that the lakers are working on a 3 for 1 big deal but jack is "handcuffed" on what to say


I think its for baron davis....but i could be wrong


who u think its for


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Who knows? 

I find it a little odd that Davis however is still in Los Angeles "Recovering" from his injury. And Scott had this to say "'Let him stay in L.A. and do whatever he's doing" .. Seems like Scott is frustrated.. Could a trade be on the way?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



SoCalfan21 said:


> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?topic=78524&forum=2&116
> 
> It talks about how jack haley reported that the lakers are working on a 3 for 1 big deal but jack is "handcuffed" on what to say
> 
> 
> I think its for baron davis....but i could be wrong
> 
> 
> who u think its for


I hope it's for Davis. 

Imagine Kobe and Bdiddy together. That would be nice. :yes:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

question is, is this a salary dumping move for n.o. or is it a equal value trade


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

what the hell am i saying, this will never happen, its mitch


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I hope it's for Davis.
> 
> Imagine Kobe and Bdiddy together. That would be nice. :yes:



:worship: That would be a great combo. But I doubt its gonna happen. But I sure hope it does....!


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

*Jack Haley just on SCSR:*

- Handcuffed on this.
- Lakers are working very hard on a BIG deal. 
- 3 player deal from the Lakers.
- Someone that can "definently" help the Lakers.
- Big-time player.
- Lakers could be a back on the map with him. 
- Could happen ANY TIME this WEEKEND
- Both sides are CLOSE to PULLING THE TRIGGER.
- One player from the Lakers has been talked to about it already.
- Very close, Very Serious, Will be Very Exciting trade if happens.
- Would love to say more but cant because someone told him not to.
- Will break it on SCSR when he's allowed to. 

"Big deal, Real, May happen real quickly." Were the last things said.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Brian34Cook said:


> *Jack Haley just on SCSR:*
> 
> - Handcuffed on this.
> - Lakers are working very hard on a BIG deal.
> - 3 player deal from the Lakers.
> - Someone that can "definently" help the Lakers.
> - Big-time player.
> - Lakers could be a back on the map with him.
> - Could happen ANY TIME this WEEKEND
> - Both sides are CLOSE to PULLING THE TRIGGER.
> - One player from the Lakers has been talked to about it already.
> - Very close, Very Serious, Will be Very Exciting trade if happens.
> - Would love to say more but cant because someone told him not to.
> - Will break it on SCSR when he's allowed to.
> 
> "Big deal, Real, May happen real quickly." Were the last things said.


What about Allen?


ALLEN ON THE BLOCK?

Unable to work out a contract with Ray Allen, the Seattle SuperSonics are rumored to be shopping the All-Star before next week's trade deadline.

For a player who figured he'd never get traded, the thought of being sent away for the second time in two years is hard to believe.

``I just sold my house in Milwaukee at the beginning of February,'' Allen said. ``It seems like a couple of months ago I was traded. Whatever has happened in Seattle the last year and a half just happened so fast. These are some of the greatest moments of my life.''


----------



## daniel80111

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Man, if it's Ray Allen, we better not give up Odom or anyone big. God I m so excited, who could this be. I dont want Baron Davis. I have a feeling it is, but I hope not. We'll see how this all turns out, but get somebody who can either spread the floor, or is a prescence in the paint. Thank you.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> What about Allen?
> 
> 
> ALLEN ON THE BLOCK?
> 
> Unable to work out a contract with Ray Allen, the Seattle SuperSonics are rumored to be shopping the All-Star before next week's trade deadline.
> 
> For a player who figured he'd never get traded, the thought of being sent away for the second time in two years is hard to believe.
> 
> ``I just sold my house in Milwaukee at the beginning of February,'' Allen said. ``It seems like a couple of months ago I was traded. Whatever has happened in Seattle the last year and a half just happened so fast. These are some of the greatest moments of my life.''


seattle would be forced to give up it's franchise if they traded Ray Allen to the Lakers.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

I hope it's not one of this guys odom, butler, walton, vujacic, or mihm, and we know it's not kobe. i could care less about the rest.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Back on the map? Whomever this other team is must be getting screwed, because if the Lakers trade 3 players for one and become much improved, it must be a lopsided trade.



If it's the Hornets that are involved in this trade, say goodbye to all of your white players Lakers fans because New Orleans is stock pilling them.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> Back on the map? Whomever this other team is must be getting screwed, because if the Lakers trade 3 players for one and become much improved, it must be a lopsided trade.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the Hornets that are involved in this trade, say goodbye to all of your white players Lakers fans because New Orleans is stock pilling them.



Thats why I think it could be Davis or Allen. Both of them have said they have have problems with thre current management. Both teams will not keep em. Davis will be let go, because he wont stay with them no matter where he goes. And Allen wants more money than the sonics are willing to give him.

I think Davis is good. But ground breaking? Im not sure Id put him up there. The guy is hurt to much to know how great he could be. But allen is very solid, very good. Id love to see the lakers pick up allen. Wont happen, but I can dream right?


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

This is just pure speculation on my part.. 

Lamar Odom - Missed the last game due to the "flu". The Lakers won without his defensive presence. Now Lamar comes out and says "I feel that I could have helped this team's record by playing my style of basketball, playing the way I know that I can play earlier in the year. Just being efficient, making shots and making plays. I just wasn't playing well." Seems to me like the last game the Lakers wanted to see if they could win without LO somehow and they did. Remember Rudy T stepped down after something strange was going on. There has to be a reason to Odom just magically being struck with the flu and now he's re-evaluating his game? Hmm..

Kevin Garnett - Recently spoke with TNT analysist and spoke about losing that nearly had him in tears. He recently said he was on "cloud nine" Kobe also has called KG in the past when Kobe entered the league about transition into the NBA. Minnesota has also been in talks with Portland about picking up some players meaning they are active. 

Interesting enough, I'm only speculating here..

With that said I dont see that being possible when those 2 teams are competing each other for the last playoff spot LoL.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

kg & kb, b34c pls dont tease, i got teary just thinking about that


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

what 3 player would a team want from the lakers that would give u a star???


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Brian34Cook said:


> This is just pure speculation on my part..
> 
> Lamar Odom - Missed the last game due to the "flu". The Lakers won without his defensive presence. Now Lamar comes out and says "I feel that I could have helped this team's record by playing my style of basketball, playing the way I know that I can play earlier in the year. Just being efficient, making shots and making plays. I just wasn't playing well." Seems to me like the last game the Lakers wanted to see if they could win without LO somehow and they did. Remember Rudy T stepped down after something strange was going on. There has to be a reason to Odom just magically being struck with the flu and now he's re-evaluating his game? Hmm..
> 
> Kevin Garnett - Recently spoke with TNT analysist and spoke about losing that nearly had him in tears. He recently said he was on "cloud nine" Kobe also has called KG in the past when Kobe entered the league about transition into the NBA. Minnesota has also been in talks with Portland about picking up some players meaning they are active.
> 
> Interesting enough, I'm only speculating here..
> 
> With that said I dont see that being possible when those 2 teams are competing each other for the last playoff spot LoL.



Ah man, now you got me dreaming of KG comming to the lakers! DAMN you!


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Wow! I'm getting excited....


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Ok, man.. Now if were going to hypothetical thinking here could you imagine Kobe, KG, phil jackson, triangle offense. KG could be the ultimate pippen, maybe even better than pippen. He is a great defender, great scorer, plays with a lot of passion, has said a few times last year that he would love to go to the lakers, and even said once this year that he could see himself as a laker. I love Odom, but I'd get rid of him in a heart beat for KG. And Id throw in butler to. WOW, what a combo they could make....

Damn you man, now Im even more excited for something that probably isnt going to happen!


----------



## Fracture

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

If we give up Odom, we'd give up our best rebounder, would Davis be worth it?



Edit:
Forgot to say that I'm hoping Kupchack doesn't screw us...what's with all the lightning!!!


----------



## STaNgXs

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Cris said:


> what 3 player would a team want from the lakers that would give u a star???



who ever thought anyone would give up Shaq for, Butler, Odom, and Grant???

Anything can happen!

I sorta doubt anything will happen anytime soon (meaning during this season), if something big happens, I'd think it would happen on the off season.

I hope they don't go for Baron Davis, i'd rather wait for something bigger down the road..


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Fracture said:


> If we give up Odom, we'd give up our best rebounder, would Davis be worth it?


I wouldnt not give up Odom for Davis. I'd give up odom for ray allen, but Im sorry davis has been injuried every season of his NBA stay and mainly its been back related. And as an old athlete, and friends of old and new anyone would be the first to say that often back related injuries stay with you the rest of your life. I really respect Davis, in fact I loved him in college and have seen him play. But Im not one to gamble on his health for a player thats simply in great phsyical shape and very well rounded. 

But for KG... well....


----------



## Fracture

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> I wouldnt not give up Odom for Davis. I'd give up odom for ray allen, but Im sorry davis has been injuried every season of his NBA stay and mainly its been back related. And as an old athlete, and friends of old and new anyone would be the first to say that often back related injuries stay with you the rest of your life. I really respect Davis, in fact I loved him in college and have seen him play. But Im not one to gamble on his health for a player thats simply in great phsyical shape and very well rounded.
> 
> But for KG... well....



KG?...I don't see any pigs flying 'round my way.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Haley was on SCSR about 20 minutes ago.. He seemed so excited he was gonna let it out.. 

Basically said one player from the Lakers has already been contacted regarding the trade possibility. 

It's a *BIG TIME player with a BIG TIME name*

Trade could happen at any time during the all-star break.

Very close to being done, Mitch is working very hard to make it happen..

He kept emphasizing on it being a big guy.. With all the big stuff going on maybe he was trying to get to the "Big Ticket".. Errr :thinking: 

Dang guys I should go get some sleep. Doubt I'll find out anything more this morning (3:30 here).. Not to mention I gotta be up at 11:00 CT to watch my Illini..

Keep this post up to date when I'm sleeping


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Brian34Cook said:


> Haley was on SCSR about 20 minutes ago.. He seemed so excited he was gonna let it out..
> 
> Basically said one player from the Lakers has already been contacted regarding the trade possibility.
> 
> It's a *BIG TIME player with a BIG TIME name*
> 
> Trade could happen at any time during the all-star break.
> 
> Very close to being done, Mitch is working very hard to make it happen..
> 
> He kept emphasizing on it being a big guy.. With all the big stuff going on maybe he was trying to get to the "Big Ticket".. Errr :thinking:
> 
> Dang guys I should go get some sleep. Doubt I'll find out anything more this morning (3:30 here).. Not to mention I gotta be up at 11:00 CT to watch my Illini..
> 
> Keep this post up to date when I'm sleeping



You dont need sleep man. Its saturday! I watched what you did and he did seem excited. I think KG is a far out there reach, but I could see it happen. And damn what a team KB and KG would make. Supposdely they are somewhat friendly off court, and both love playing each other. 

Anyone else wonder if Haleys source is Kobe Bryant?  Only reason I say this is supposedly Kobe and Jack talk a lot off Camera.


----------



## fkallhtrs

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Pipe dream=Kg. Seriously, it would be really big news if the lakers were working on acquring kg right now (every BSPN analist would be squirting in their pants if this was true). Most likely it would be some pf, prob NENE or Kwame. Either one would be good to us right now. I seriously doubt KG is in the mix, but if he is i willl begin selling lakers championship t-shirts on ebay for 100 bucks a piece.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

it could be o'neal, i mean jermaine o'neal, hmmmm


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



onelakerfan said:


> it could be o'neal, i mean jermaine o'neal, hmmmm



Could be Boozer to....

Man, I need to just go to sleep.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



> Originally posted by *Cris*!
> 
> what 3 player would a team want from the lakers that would give u a star???


Maybe just trying to dump salery. Maybe KGs Salary?


----------



## HKF

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Seriously, if Odom can be moved for a big who's worth a damn and a PG, please do it.


----------



## Hov

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Brian34Cook said:


> This is just pure speculation on my part..
> 
> Lamar Odom - Missed the last game due to the "flu". The Lakers won without his defensive presence. Now Lamar comes out and says "I feel that I could have helped this team's record by playing my style of basketball, playing the way I know that I can play earlier in the year. Just being efficient, making shots and making plays. I just wasn't playing well." Seems to me like the last game the Lakers wanted to see if they could win without LO somehow and they did. Remember Rudy T stepped down after something strange was going on. There has to be a reason to Odom just magically being struck with the flu and now he's re-evaluating his game? Hmm..
> 
> Kevin Garnett - Recently spoke with TNT analysist and spoke about losing that nearly had him in tears. He recently said he was on "cloud nine" Kobe also has called KG in the past when Kobe entered the league about transition into the NBA. Minnesota has also been in talks with Portland about picking up some players meaning they are active.
> 
> Interesting enough, I'm only speculating here..
> 
> With that said I dont see that being possible when those 2 teams are competing each other for the last playoff spot LoL.


Oh man.. I really hope we're not trading Odom, but if it brings in someone like KG, I'm ALL FOR IT.


----------



## Hov

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Brian34Cook said:


> Haley was on SCSR about 20 minutes ago.. He seemed so excited he was gonna let it out..
> 
> Basically said one player from the Lakers has already been contacted regarding the trade possibility.
> 
> It's a *BIG TIME player with a BIG TIME name*
> 
> Trade could happen at any time during the all-star break.
> 
> Very close to being done, Mitch is working very hard to make it happen..
> 
> He kept emphasizing on it being a big guy.. With all the big stuff going on maybe he was trying to get to the "Big Ticket".. Errr :thinking:
> 
> Dang guys I should go get some sleep. Doubt I'll find out anything more this morning (3:30 here).. Not to mention I gotta be up at 11:00 CT to watch my Illini..
> 
> Keep this post up to date when I'm sleeping


You're getting me exciteddddddddddd!


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

If Odom is given up for Baron Davis? Then I think its a true waste. If the Lakers are going to trade Lamar, then at least do it for a power forward.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Drewbs said:


> If Odom is given up for Baron Davis? Then I think its a true waste...


I'll tell you this. If the Lakers did that trade, in the long run it's a better deal.

PG - Baron
SG - Kobe
SF - Butler
PF - FA
C - Mihm

This year the Lakers have the Heat's first round pick and Charlotte's 2nd round pick (which are both going to be between 28-33). They can pick up some nice pieces like a Channing Frye, Ronny Turiaf, Wayne Simien, Paul Davis or some big guy who might have slipped through the cracks.

However, the real prize is the fact that Shareef Abdur-Rahim has stated he might be interested in coming to LA to play at some point. Now he has to realize he isn't getting a big deal for anyone, but Portland might not be adverse to signing and trading him in the off-season to the Lakers. Or the Lakers might be able to send Portland Brian Grant with a pick to pry Rahim away.

If they could do that then in 2005-06 the Lakers would look like this:

PG - Baron
SG - Kobe
SF - Butler
PF - Abdur-Rahim
C - Mihim

Then fill out the bench with scrubs if you have to, but man that's a better team than what we currently have now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Guys, maybe it's PEJA.  

 I hope it is. He doesn't want to play for the Kings. And he would get together with Divac again.


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

I just hope they won't trade butler, i really don't care anybody else they trade just not him :sigh:


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

lets think number guys, most likely it is not goig to be odom, because it will be 1 for 1 or 2 for one trade, because his contract is high. I will rule out odom, it has to be 3 guys that make about 11 - 15 mil combined. 

Chucky Atkins $4200000
Tony Bobbitt ????
Tierre Brown ????
Kobe Bryant $14175000
Caron Butler $1920560
Brian Cook $809300
Vlade Divac $4900000
Devean George $4500000
Brian Grant $13233434
Jumaine Jones $1687500
Stanislav Medvedenko ????
Chris Mihm $3375000
Lamar Odom $1046500
Sasha Vujacic $846840
Luke Walton $620046


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Maybe just trying to dump salery. Maybe KGs Salary?



my first thought was a salery cap dump


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

WOW this is major news? I think its between J-kidd, Baron,Allen,Peja. I trade Odom for peja, peja would really help us and he can lead the team. Lets hope we get more info on this deal. WOW wut a allstar break..


----------



## Pejavlade

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

If there is any chance of Peja coming to Lakers its because of Vlade, but i doubt this would happen, Jkidd is more likely to sign with La.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

This is Off Topic of all off topics, but i just went in to the Blazers fourm and there whole thing is based on blazer colors, i want some yellow for this here fourm


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

there's a rumor going on that boozer mite be heading to the lakers in exchange for butler, george, and divac


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Cris said:


> there's a rumor going on that boozer mite be heading to the lakers in exchange for butler, george, and divac


Atkins
Kobe
Odom
Boozer
Mihm

 Eh.. And how is Booz a big time player that would get this team excited?


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Cris said:


> there's a rumor going on that boozer mite be heading to the lakers in exchange for butler, george, and divac


If we don't have to give up Odom adding Boozer isn't bad he won't help with our interior defense because he's not a good defender but he'd give us rebounds and some inside presence. 

But bigtime name leads me to believe that its KG. 

Owner might feel like he's tired of carrying the tickets big price tag around in the 9th spot and might wanna reload.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

I would jizz in my pants if it were KG, I'd give it a 1% chance of happening, probably 0.25% chance would be more accurate.

As for the guys listed. Here's the order of who I want:
1) Boozer
2) Peja
3) Allen
drop off

kidd & davis

davis is always injured and kidd is plain old w/ overrated defensive skills


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Odom, Butler, Mihm for KG?

Grant, Butler, Mihm for Webber?


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Brian34Cook said:


> Atkins
> Kobe
> Odom
> Boozer
> Mihm
> 
> Eh.. And how is Booz a big time player that would get this team excited?



i was thinking the same thing, but whatever, its jack haley what can you say


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

If you can get Boozer for Butler, Vlade, and George you have to pull the trigger.

Vlade and George give us nothing, and it basically comes down to Boozer for Butler. You'd be crazy not to do that.

Boozer is not a great defender, but he is a solid rebounder and efficient scorer, that allows us to move Odom to the 3 and have a more conventional lineup.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



STaNgXs said:


> who ever thought anyone would give up Shaq for, Butler, Odom, and Grant???
> 
> Anything can happen!
> 
> I sorta doubt anything will happen anytime soon (meaning during this season), if something big happens, I'd think it would happen on the off season.
> 
> I hope they don't go for Baron Davis, i'd rather wait for something bigger down the road..



Shaq was old remember and KFG is young and top 5 player.

I feel bad for KG i am watching his interview on TNT.


----------



## daniel80111

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Yeah I know, the guy wants to win so bad, its too bad his team doesnt give a damn about winning. If he came to LA, haha, we'd have two guys who want to win more than anyone in the NBA together. How great would that be.


----------



## Truth34

*It's Gotta Be Boozer*

Caron Butler would have to be included, and in addition to Butler, maybe Vujacic and another player whose contract doesn't suck (Walton??).

That allows Odom to slide to the 3, and gives the Lakers a good rebounder.

One question though...why is Utah trading him?

I've raised the yellow flag.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



MiamiHeat03 said:


> Shaq was old remember and KFG is young and top 5 player.
> 
> I feel bad for KG i am watching his interview on TNT.


Shaq had three titles and has never been on a losing team. KG has been out of the 1st round once and is currently not in the playoffs.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



MemphisX said:


> Shaq had three titles and has never been on a losing team. KG has been out of the 1st round once and is currently not in the playoffs.


Shaq was still old,lazy,and a crappy player.

KG is 10 times better than Shaq.

I think it should be Caron,Grant,and Kobe for KG and Wally.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Lamar Odom, Briant Grant and Caron Butler for Shaquille O'Neal?


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Theo! said:


> Lamar Odom, Briant Grant and Caron Butler for Shaquille O'Neal?


I haven't heard *that* before.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Theo! said:


> Lamar Odom, Briant Grant and Caron Butler for Shaquille O'Neal?


yes i heard that before, look at the Trade forum.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

get it done already, can't take this anymore, and i have to be working.

how about that rain


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Why are we still discussing the Shaq trade. Lakers fans knew Shaq was still a great player. We also knew Shaq was gonna do well in the weaker East. So the Heat doing well was no surprise. He's still lazy and all those things but he's so much better playing the Weakest postion in the league he's basically not challeneged that often.

That trade is done. 

Lakers were headed to 10 games above .500 or spo wiith all the home games we had but Kobe got hurt for a month. 

We're talking Lakers possible big trade no rehashing the Shaq deal, Heat fans I guess are mad because they didn't make a point when the whole trade went down at 1st. 

Most Laker fans knew the heat were getting the best out of the deal anyway so what could us Lakers fans do about it anyhow.

Funny how Heat fans flip flop on the players when they left Miami, Lakers fans were complaining about Shaq before he left go check the old posts.


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



MemphisX said:


> Shaq had three titles and has never been on a losing team. KG has been out of the 1st round once and is currently not in the playoffs.


Man how is this critique fair. 

Shaq's played with Kobe, and Penny his whole career. KG's not played with anyone that good ever. 

Yet its his fault. 

This makes no sense giving Shaq so much credit. 

Guess how many titles Shaq won without Kobe. 0 

I'd give Kobe the credit for his rings then I guess.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

I think it could very well be Webber


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

yes Jazzy thats why the KG trade is so lopsided and will never happen.


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



MiamiHeat03 said:


> yes Jazzy thats why the KG trade is so lopsided and will never happen.


Man I'm not talking odds here just speculating what it could be. I don't think its likely KG is traded but better players than him have been traded , great players get traded all the time. 

I could see the Wolves rationale behind making that trade though. They look at Spree's impending free agency and look at how the team is struggling with KG and might think hey lets start over with a younger team and go a different direction.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Odom is the piece that doesn't fit, if they can package him and two players for a star/superstar that actually fits, it's best for the long term, as long as it's not a Kidd or Webber type. Davis wouldn't be the best fit, but he'd fit better than Odom. 

Butler, Boozer and Mihm would be an upgraded frontcourt. Mihm is a good defender on the inside, good shotblocker too, but his weakness is rebounding as a big man. Boozer covers that. Boozer is a "catch and shoot" shooter, unlike Odom. 

Who knows though, it'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Odom is the piece that doesn't fit, if they can package him and two players for a star/superstar that actually fits, it's best for the long term, as long as it's not a Kidd or Webber type. Davis wouldn't be the best fit, but he'd fit better than Odom.


Not going to happen, the triangle is back and most likely so is Phil Jackson. If that's the case, Odom's got the perfect mix of tri skills, save for a sweet jumper. He'll be high post initiator the way Webber and Divac were in Sac and the way Malone was last year.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> What about Allen?
> 
> 
> ALLEN ON THE BLOCK?
> 
> Unable to work out a contract with Ray Allen, the Seattle SuperSonics are rumored to be shopping the All-Star before next week's trade deadline.
> 
> For a player who figured he'd never get traded, the thought of being sent away for the second time in two years is hard to believe.
> 
> ``I just sold my house in Milwaukee at the beginning of February,'' Allen said. ``It seems like a couple of months ago I was traded. Whatever has happened in Seattle the last year and a half just happened so fast. These are some of the greatest moments of my life.''


Ray and Kobe on the same team? :laugh:


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Lynx said:


> Ray and Kobe on the same team? :laugh:


Why not? With a backcourt of Ray and Kobe, you don't even need a real PG. Both are great passers for their positions. Both can create. Ray doesn't need the ball in his hands to be effective, though. Can you imagine Kobe driving in and dishing off to a shooter like Ray Allen? They'd be like a rich man's version of Arenas/Hughes.

Plus, Ray's already said that he'd be fine playing alongside Kobe if he went to the Lakers. And if Kobe is willing to let bygones be bygones concerning Phil, I don't think he'd have much of a problem teaming up with Ray.


----------



## DaBruins

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

atkins
kobe
odom
boozer
mihm

that looks like a nice lineup to me with grant, walton, jumaine, sasha coming off the bench. If you can get Boozer for Butler and garbage you gotta do it, the only problem is that we'll have 3 guys now that will kill our cap (Boozer would make more than Butler would make in the future).


----------



## compsciguy78

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

You mean we are getting Dan Dickau?!



Most likely Baron Davis. If we got KG, it would be amazing.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

I just heard on XTRA, Eric P. said the deal looks like it’s for Boozer for Butler, Divac, and D. George


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

Boozer would be a good fit i think


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



onelakerfan said:


> I just heard on XTRA, Eric P. said the deal looks like it’s for Boozer for Butler, Divac, and D. George


DO IT!!!! 

Divac - Nothin!
George - Hasnt played this year!

So what it comes down to is Carlos Boozer for Caron Butler? Yeah I love Caron but look at it in the long run. Boozer gives this team what it needs more than anything in rebounding and Lamar moves to his SF position..

The more I think about it, I'd do it in a heart beat!


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

How do you think Kobe feels after his pal butler may be dealt?


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

kobe is smart enough to know that we need inside help. he'll get over it

off subject. i lost my avatar and all the once inside are X. i like my chicky baby pick back
and how come KG is not part of the big group pic in the home page.????


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

So basically Boozer for Butler? Even though Boozer doesn't at all address the shot blocking need, he's a good low block defender and elite rebounder/inside scorer. And if the Lakers don't get anywhere with him within the next couple years, it wouldn't be hard to deal him for a lottery pick and other skill set needs. That would assume the Lakers have their PG situation figured out by then.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

I'd take Boozer for Butler, Divac and George in a second. Lamar can play the 3 like is supposed to, it'd be nice.

All that talk about KG is a little crazy, but can u imagine what that would be like!?!! oh man................


----------



## Locke

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

This would be a great deal for the Lakers if this is what it is.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

i really dont know but i guess i would take him...isnt he hurt


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



SoCalfan21 said:


> i really dont know but i guess i would take him...isnt he hurt


who? kirilenko or boozer?


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

i dont know why jack haley would get us all excited for...carlos boozer.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

boozer


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

jack haley over hypeing something, why the hell did i start listenting to Jack Haley

he should take his "Haleys Comment" and ride it up his ***


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

ok, this is taking tooooo long, i'm gone go get drunk and when i comeback 1:30 we better have a trade, and it better be a good trade.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



SoCalfan21 said:


> i dont know why jack haley would get us all excited for...carlos boozer.


Uh, what were you expecting, Kevin Garnett or Tim Duncan? Considering that the only way the Lakers can acquire a PF is through trade, I'd say Boozer is a damn nice pickup, especially considering it was only for Butler (and two bags of chips).


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

ok, one last thing, it was on FSN, Boozer for butler, divac and devean,

and

might happen odom for bobby jackson and peja


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

Proposed trade:

Lakers Recieve:
F Carlos Boozer

Jazz Recieve:
F Caron Butler
F Devean George
C Vlade Divac

Lakers were also talking to the King for Peja Stojakovic and Bobby Jackson but the Kings want Lamar Odom for them.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

Devean George has tendinitis

POST 6000

go me, i need to get out more


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



Cris said:


> Devean George has tendinitis
> 
> POST 6000
> 
> go me, i need to get out more


That has been known for about a week, I'm 99.9% sure the Jazz already knew about it.


----------



## BBB

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

C: Mihm
PF: Boozer
SF: Peja
SG: Kobe
PG: Jackson

or 

C: Mihm
PF: Boozer
SF: Odom
SG: Kobe
PG: Atkins

IMO, the first one looks better.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



SoCalfan21 said:


> i dont know why jack haley would get us all excited for...carlos boozer.


He definately isnt as exciting as KG. But in reality Boozer would fit right into the lakers needs, and would be a perfect pick up. Im a huge fan of butler, but if it came down to Odom or Butler, im sorry but logically you gotta get rid of Butler.

Two cripples and Butler for Boozer is a great deal, who will in fact add a great deal of front court presense that the lakers desperately need. Getting Boozer will definately get them into playoff terrirtory easy, not to mention it will leave next years PG filled draft easyer for us to bargin with. 

Im not the biggest Boozer fan, but the man is definately worth Butler for this team.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



BBB said:


> C: Mihm
> PF: Boozer
> SF: Peja
> SG: Kobe
> PG: Jackson
> 
> or
> 
> C: Mihm
> PF: Boozer
> SF: Odom
> SG: Kobe
> PG: Atkins
> 
> IMO, the first one looks better.


If Peja didn’t consistently disappear in the playoffs, that might actually be a good lineup. I'd rather have Odom, especially in the tri under Phil Jackson.


----------



## Locke

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



EHL said:


> If Peja didn’t consistently disappear in the playoffs, that might actually be a good lineup. I'd rather have Odom, especially in the tri under Phil Jackson.


Yeah, that's the problem with Peja. When the playoffs come the clock strikes 12 on his jumper and he becomes worthless. But IF he can ever get over that it'd be mighty nice having Kobe getting so much attention and kicking it out to him on the perimeter.

As much as I like Jackson's game he's one of the most injury-prone players in the league.

Either way though I don't think we can go wrong.


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*



Spriggan said:


> Why not? With a backcourt of Ray and Kobe, you don't even need a real PG. Both are great passers for their positions. Both can create. Ray doesn't need the ball in his hands to be effective, though. Can you imagine Kobe driving in and dishing off to a shooter like Ray Allen? They'd be like a rich man's version of Arenas/Hughes.
> 
> Plus, Ray's already said that he'd be fine playing alongside Kobe if he went to the Lakers. And if Kobe is willing to let bygones be bygones concerning Phil, I don't think he'd have much of a problem teaming up with Ray.


That would be a basketball wet dream come true for you if Ray came to the Lakers.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



Brian34Cook said:


> Lakers were also talking to the King for Peja Stojakovic and Bobby Jackson but the Kings want Lamar Odom for them.



Man I wish that trade happens. It's good for both teams. Peja doesn't want to play for Kings and he would get only better with Kobe and they would make the playoffs for sure. And Odom would help our rebounding need. We already have enough offense.


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

How legit is this trade? are we actually going to get boozer?


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



Lakerman33 said:


> How legit is this trade? are we actually going to get boozer?


Yes, most likely.


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

If its Boozer its gets us to the playoffs easily and gives us a chance to win a round in the playoffs. 1 big weakness gets solved and thats rebounding .Boozer and Odom eating glass is huge, plus Boozer sets good screens and can hit that little jumper. 

Doesn't address our weak interior defense. But it helps. 

Odom for Peja and BJack heck no. I just got this feeling that Peja's on the downside of his career right now. Her's gonna always be a scorer but I think he's lost his intesnsity amd may have lost some confidence.

Odom like its mentioned is the ideal high post ball handler in PJ's system. I think its likely PJ is coming back now.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

If they don't pull off this Boozer trade, I wonder if they'll try and find a PG before the deadline.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

Wow, if true, this is a great deal for LA. I thought that LA would have to part with Odom in order to get Boozer. I still think Butler is a better _fit_ than Odom, but Odom has more value around the league, he could net you another really good player that _does_ fit. Either way, if and when this deal goes down, I say move Odom to the small forward, stand pat and use the rest of the season to judge how well it's going to work. I still don't think Odom is a long term part of the Lakers plan. I think that Boozer just might be.


----------



## Theoretic

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

n/m


----------



## Theoretic

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



EHL said:


> Yes, most likely.


You probably just jinxed us.


----------



## thegza

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

Wow. It's nice to see my fellow Laker fans so excited about the prospect of our management making some moves, atleast we know we're trying to get a solid PF which'll also get Odom to move back to SF (or will he be traded for Peja? nah, I don't think the Kings will buy into that).

Despite what others may think, I think the three player deal for Carlos Boozer is excellent and is neccessary in order for us to improve. Booz may have a bad contract, but he has unlimited potential and I feel like he's been tanking it in Utah for awhile now. It's said that him and Sloan do not get along and to me, that all but explains the inconsistency that he's had since the Jazz's explosive start to the season. That being said, I feel like a move to LA would get him pumped up and wanting to prove himself again. His presence in the low-post and that automatic mid-range jumper that he's got is welcomed by me, and I hope he is by you others.

Now, we're currently talking with Sacramento about one other deal. That is to bring Peja to the Staples Center. As much as I like Odom's potential, but I get goosebumps with the thought of Kobe dishing it out to Peja out on the three point line. We may have this line-up:

PG) Chucky Atkins (Bobby Jackson will be a part of the deal if Sac accepts)
SG) Kobe Bryant
SF) Lamar Odom (put in Peja instead of the deal with Sac goes happens)
PF) Carlos Boozer
C) Chris Mihm 

On a side note, I'm banking on the Kings to keep Peja. But we'll most definately find a way to get Boozer as we're very interested in him and Utah is willing to deal 'em.


----------



## Hov

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

I hope the Boozer trade goes down.

As for the Peja trade......
No thanks.

Good to see Mitch at least trying to make some moves though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

I too hope the Boozer trade goes down. I know that it doesn't really address our interior defense and shot blocking weakness, but this team also lacks tenacity. Remember back to the second game of the season when Boozer was doing whatever he wanted with Odom? That's the style of game he is capable of. I believe he has the type of personality that will allow him to improve his defense. Furthermore, If trading Odom allows us to pick up a quality PG and SF, then I'm all for it. Peja and BJax is not my answer though. I agree with EHL's assessment of Peja. Bobby is a warrior, but he is very injury prone and both me taking the downward slide. This team does not need to make a pack of trades in an effort to make us contenders. I personally don't believe that we are ready to open the window so to speak. Let's keep this a process. The Boozer move is a great start.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

How about this guys: (thanks go to another guy from another kings board)

Since Lakers want to get both Boozer and Peja how about a 3 way deal with Kings and Jazz?

*L.A. Lakers trades:*
PF Lamar Odom(15.7 ppg, 10.3 rpg, 3.5 apg in 36.4 minutes) 
C Vlade Divac(0.8 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 4.6 minutes)
SF Caron Butler(14.6 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 1.8 apg in 35.6 minutes) 
*L.A. Lakers receives:*
SF Peja Stojakovic(19.7 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.9 apg in 38.3 minutes) 
PF Carlos Boozer(17.8 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 2.8 apg in 34.8 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +6.4 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -1.1 apg.

*Sacramento trades:*
SF Peja Stojakovic(19.7 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.9 apg in 38.3 minutes)
C Greg Ostertag(1.6 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.5 apg in 9.8 minutes)
PG Bobby Jackson(11.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 21.7 minutes)
*Sacramento receives:*
SF Matt Harpring(13.1 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 1.8 apg in 33.0 minutes)
PF Lamar Odom(15.7 ppg, 10.3 rpg, 3.5 apg in 36.4 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -4.4 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and +0.6 apg.

*Utah trades:*
SF Matt Harpring(13.1 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 1.8 apg in 33.0 minutes)
PF Carlos Boozer(17.8 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 2.8 apg in 34.8 minutes)
*Utah receives:*
C Greg Ostertag(1.6 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.5 apg in 9.8 minutes)
PG Bobby Jackson(11.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 21.7 minutes)
C Vlade Divac(0.8 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 4.6 minutes)
SF Caron Butler(14.6 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 1.8 apg in 35.6 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -2.0 ppg, -2.5 rpg, and +0.5 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Sacramento and L.A. Lakers being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Sacramento and L.A. Lakers had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

You have been assigned Trade ID number 2281030


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

Definately am for the the Boozer trade. I really like Butler, but Jermaine Jones has shown me that he can replace Butler pretty well. There won't be a huge drop off if Jones gets more minutes, but huge improvement w/ Boozer in the lineup.

As for Odom trade, I'm tempted and not sure what to think yet.


----------



## LBJfutureKBnow

*Re: Rumor: Lakers working on something BIG!*

 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thats is the greatest thing I've ever heard!!!!



EHL said:


> Uh, what were you expecting, Kevin Garnett or Tim Duncan? Considering that the only way the Lakers can acquire a PF is through trade, I'd say Boozer is a damn nice pickup, especially considering it was only for Butler (and two bags of chips).


----------



## Pinball

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



KennethTo said:


> Definately am for the the Boozer trade. I really like Butler, but Jermaine Jones has shown me that he can replace Butler pretty well. There won't be a huge drop off if Jones gets more minutes, but huge improvement w/ Boozer in the lineup.
> 
> As for Odom trade, I'm tempted and not sure what to think yet.


I'm amped about the possibility of acquiring Boozer. While he's not the greatest post defender, he's an excellent rebounder and finisher around the basket. I've always said that a young Grant and Divac would be perfect for this team. With Boozer, we one step closer to perfection. Besides, Caron was more of a luxury than a necessity. 

As for the Odom trade, it makes sense in some ways. Peja is a dead-eye shooter. His perimeter shooting would take alot of pressure of the guys inside. There would be less congestion in the paint and that would open things up for everyone. I also think he'd thrive as the #2 option on the team. In Sacramento, he was becoming the "go to guy" and I think that put alot of pressure on him. Kobe will be the one getting double teamed so Peja will operate under far less pressure. However, there are some drawbacks. He's not a good defender at all. He's a poor rebounder for his size. He's been a horrible post-season performer throughout his career. He's not a particularly good ballhandler and wouldn't take any pressure off of Kobe and Chucky as far as handling the ball is concerned. Odom does all of those things better than Peja. While he's not a great shooter, he's become a much better one in recent years. He's become a pretty good defender as well. His size and length would bother some players on the perimeter. He's also become a very good rebounder and would become even more effective at SF. The key is his ballhandling skills. I think he and Kobe are developing a better understanding of how to play together without actually playing together. Kobe saw Lamar's talents while he was injured. Lamar saw how effective Kobe can be with the ball in his hands. If they can reach a mutual understanding, they'll develop into one of the best duos in the league. I'd hesitate moving Lamar for now.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



Pinball said:


> I'm amped about the possibility of acquiring Boozer. While he's not the greatest post defender, he's an excellent rebounder and finisher around the basket. I've always said that a young Grant and Divac would be perfect for this team. With Boozer, we one step closer to perfection. Besides, Caron was more of a luxury than a necessity.
> 
> As for the Odom trade, it makes sense in some ways. Peja is a dead-eye shooter. His perimeter shooting would take alot of pressure of the guys inside. There would be less congestion in the paint and that would open things up for everyone. I also think he'd thrive as the #2 option on the team. In Sacramento, he was becoming the "go to guy" and I think that put alot of pressure on him. Kobe will be the one getting double teamed so Peja will operate under far less pressure. However, there are some drawbacks. He's not a good defender at all. He's a poor rebounder for his size. He's been a horrible post-season performer throughout his career. He's not a particularly good ballhandler and wouldn't take any pressure off of Kobe and Chucky as far as handling the ball is concerned. Odom does all of those things better than Peja. While he's not a great shooter, he's become a much better one in recent years. He's become a pretty good defender as well. His size and length would bother some players on the perimeter. He's also become a very good rebounder and would become even more effective at SF. The key is his ballhandling skills. I think he and Kobe are developing a better understanding of how to play together without actually playing together. Kobe saw Lamar's talents while he was injured. Lamar saw how effective Kobe can be with the ball in his hands. If they can reach a mutual understanding, they'll develop into one of the best duos in the league. I'd hesitate moving Lamar for now.


I agree that the Lakers should really keep Odom. Peja is a perrenial choke artist and Odom's shot has gotten a lot better this season. And hes not that bad of a defender either, he palyed pretty good defense in the Olympics when he was actually guarding people his size, I wish people would stop ragging Odom for being a crappy defender when he is out of position and guarding guys like Duncan who are taller and much stronger.


----------



## STaNgXs

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

I think it would be a very good trade!

If Boozer doesn't work out for the Lakers, an off season trade with Boozer + Odom can get us a very good player!


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

We gotta run for the hills away from the Peja deal. Boozer and Odom together on that frontline would give us one of the league's best rebounding teams. 

Is there a way to just get Bjack might be the better question. Anyone they'd want here besides Odom for him.


----------



## Cris

*Very Ot*



> Next month, Jim Gray will be given a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame. Soon you can walk all over Gray



:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



> Originally posted by *Cris*!
> 
> go me, i need to get out more


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :laugh: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## abc1234567

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

The trade doesn't make since for Utah since they already have a young SF/SG in Snyder. Utah will have big problems with too many guards so it wouldn't make since for Utah to get another one.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

i will take butler over snyder any day


----------



## abc1234567

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



SoCalfan21 said:


> i will take butler over snyder any day


That's the problem, then Snyder and those other G/F players are going to sit on the bench. Without Boozer, there going to be a weaker team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

I heard that the Mavs offered Harris and Henderson for Boozer, which if true could end our hopes of getting Carlos.

Definite no to the Peja deal.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

Harris and Henderson? Lord.. Give me Caron over those 2 anyday..


----------



## STaNgXs

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

OK, all this talk. Where's it comming from?

Any Major source we can look at?

I wanna see it written somewhere other than a message board :yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

unbreakable king......is it possible to like the lakers and kings....


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



STaNgXs said:


> OK, all this talk. Where's it comming from?
> 
> Any Major source we can look at?
> 
> I wanna see it written somewhere other than a message board :yes:


its called SoCal Sports Report


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

wait... how do we know that this is all legit?

Will it actually happen? When?


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



SoCalfan21 said:


> its called SoCal Sports Report



no offense, but i wouldnt call the southen california sports report and jack haley the king of truths

ive only seen this rumor in a one huston news paper, it included the peja rumor



all these news papers are quoteing the SCSR, which means they have no information them selfs, they like us got it from them


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



Brian34Cook said:


> Harris and Henderson? Lord.. Give me Caron over those 2 anyday..


But Harris is a pg, which is something the Jazz need, and Henderson is an expiring contract (and money is what this trade is about) who plays the same position as Boozer.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

Dallas will not send Harris to the Jazz, he's their PG of the future and their only perimeter defender outside of Howard. The Mavs would have to send Howard and Henderson to get Boozer. And even then, I don't see any reason why the Mavs should give up Howard for Boozer when they don't need rebounders or scorers, they need defenders.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



SoCalfan21 said:


> unbreakable king......is it possible to like the lakers and kings....


Yea why not?


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

there isnt a problem but still its kind of weird


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

Does anyone know when this trade is going to get done if it does?


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

probably tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## STaNgXs

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

I heard the repoerters during the all stargame mention, Odom for Peja & Jackson, nothing about Boozer, though..


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

Haley just on SCSR had breaking news and announced that the Lakers will recieve Boozer.. Both sides have agreed to the deal. League will approve it within the next 24-48 hours.. We'll see!!

OTOH, The Odom deal is dead..


----------



## Locke

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



Brian34Cook said:


> Haley just on SCSR had breaking news and announced that the Lakers will recieve Boozer.. Both sides have agreed to the deal. League will approve it within the next 24-48 hours.. We'll see!!
> 
> OTOH, The Odom deal is dead..


Hopefully Haley knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

Yeah 30 minutes before that Jazz Owner on a Utah station denied this..

Dont owners usually deny trades until they are officially official most of the times? 

Why would Jack now come out and say it's close? 

Interesting.. We'll see!


----------



## Pejavlade

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



Brian34Cook said:


> Haley just on SCSR had breaking news and announced that the Lakers will recieve Boozer.. Both sides have agreed to the deal. League will approve it within the next 24-48 hours.. We'll see!!
> 
> OTOH, The Odom deal is dead..


So the peja deal has 0 chance of happening?


----------



## broshrddg

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



Brian34Cook said:


> Yeah 30 minutes before that Jazz Owner on a Utah station denied this..
> 
> Dont owners usually deny trades until they are officially official most of the times?
> 
> Why would Jack now come out and say it's close?
> 
> Interesting.. We'll see!


Yes, Larry Miller denied any rumors about this trade. He also asked O'Connor if it was true and he denied it also.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

this is from espn rumor central, 




Feb. 20 - The Jazz reportedly are serious about trading Carlos Boozer. Will the Lakers help consummate a deal?

A posting on InsideHoops.com on Saturday said "there are rumors coming from Fox Sports radio in Los Angeles that the Lakers may be moving Lamar Odom soon, possibly to Utah for Boozer. Other players would be involved."

While nothing has been confirmed, talk of discussion between the Jazz and Lakers was making the rounds in Denver during the league's All-Star Weekend, the Deseret News reports.

Jazz owner Larry Miller recently questioned the nightly dedication of Boozer, who signed a six-year, $68 million contract with the Jazz in July, and said there's "at least three" teams that would be willing to take on the six-year, $68 million contract of the 23-year-old Boozer.


----------



## Lakerman33

*Offical?*

Is it waiting leauge approval? is it offical and waiting leauge approval
? Is it just the Boozer deal? Is the Peja deal still happening? 

WHATS GOING ON


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Offical?*

Ok i just watched the SoCal Sports Report and they said that the boozer trade did indeed happen and that there waiting for league approval, when it gets aproved then it *WILL* happen

Secondly the trade with lamar odom and the kings is a dead deal and will not happen


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*



Pejavlade said:


> So the peja deal has 0 chance of happening?


yeah


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: Offical?*

THANK U :yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Offical?*

No need to make a new thread on this when this is here.. And it's not officially official anyways..


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

yesssssssssssssss


----------



## Hov

*Re: Offical?*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Ok i just watched the SoCal Sports Report and they said that the boozer trade did indeed happen and that there waiting for league approval, when it gets aproved then it *WILL* happen
> 
> Secondly the trade with lamar odom and the kings is a dead deal and will not happen


*does the Carlton dance*


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*











close enough   :wink:


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

LoL Cris!

Oh and great av :laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

C Mihm/Grant/Cook/Slava
PF Boozer/Cook/Walton/Slava
SF Odom/Jones/Walton/Kobe
SG Kobe/Sasha/Bobbitt
PG Atkins/Brown/Sasha/Bobbitt

No more overload at small foward.


----------



## Hov

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Cris said:


> close enough   :wink:


 :laugh:


----------



## BallStateCards

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

I would wait it out a little more. Don't forget this is a Fox company. However, if it does happen, L.A. is much better.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

> C Mihm/Grant/Cook/Slava
> PF Boozer/Cook/Walton/Slava
> SF Odom/Jones/Walton/Kobe
> SG Kobe/Sasha/Bobbitt
> PG Atkins/Brown/Sasha/Bobbitt



Pretty good squad. It'll be interesting to see how Odom operates at the small forward. I have to say that Kobe-Odom-Boozer is one of the more unique trios in the league at the SG-SF-PF. 

I still don't know why they gave up Boozer for only Butler, but maybe we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## BallStateCards

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I still don't know why they gave up Boozer for only Butler, but maybe we'll find out soon enough.


If Vlade retires after this season, doesn't his contract become a hot commodity?


----------



## Hov

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Pretty good squad. It'll be interesting to see how Odom operates at the small forward. I have to say that Kobe-Odom-Boozer is one of the more unique trios in the league at the SG-SF-PF.
> 
> I still don't know why they gave up Boozer for only Butler, but maybe we'll find out soon enough.


Are you Johnny Mac?


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



ClayVTrainum said:


> If Vlade retires after this season, doesn't his contract become a hot commodity?




well if he decides to retire, it depends when he does decide,

1| he doesnt take his player option, retires right then 
2| Takes Player Option, retires (salary doesnt count against utah)
3| doesnt take player option, Signs new contract and plays with a team
4| takes player option, plays with lakers/ (utah)


----------



## broshrddg

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,600113660,00.html

_*O'Connor denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers * 
By Tim Buckley
Deseret Morning News

DENVER — The Jazz on Sunday denied there is substance to a suggestion they may be involved in trade talks with the Los Angeles Lakers regarding power forward Carlos Boozer.
According to a Saturday-night Internet posting on InsideHoops.com, "there are rumors coming from Fox Sports radio in Los Angeles that the Lakers may be moving Lamar Odom soon, possibly to Utah for Carlos Boozer. Other players would be involved."
"Absolutely ludicrous," said Jazz basketball operations senior vice president Kevin O'Connor, who was in Denver for Sunday night's NBA All-Star Game.
The Jazz do not deny that they'd listen to overtures regarding anyone on their roster, but O'Connor said he has not spoken to the Lakers regarding Boozer.
"We haven't been shopping Carlos around at all," Jazz owner Larry H. Miller told KSL-TV, Ch. 5's Rod Zundel. "In fact, I have to tell you right now, as honestly as I can, that I have a hard time imagining circumstances that would have us trading Carlos."
The Lakers on Sunday denied they have offered Odom to Utah.
Speculation abounded Sunday in Denver, however, about the possibility of a multi-player deal involving Boozer, Odom, Jazz forward Matt Harpring, Lakers forward Caron Butler and one other Laker player.
The Internet web site followed its Saturday posting with another Sunday afternoon: "InsideHoops.com hears that the Utah Jazz are definitely listening to trade offers for Carlos Boozer. We don't know to what extent he is or isn't being shopped, though. ... The (Laker) talks appear to involve Lamar Odom and Caron Butler. Also, word is going around that Sacramento is listening to offers for Peja Stojakovic."
With the NBA's Thursday deadline for dealing looming, multiple similar trade-talk rumors regarding the Jazz's scoring leader made the rounds in Denver — nothing, though, with certain substance.
On Sunday, the Houston Chronicle reported a variation of the supposed trade talk: "The best rumors of (All-Star) weekend involved the Lakers. One scenario had Lamar Odom going from the Lakers to Sacramento for possibly Peja Stojakovic, and the other had Caron Butler and a package of others going to Utah for Carlos Boozer."
Boozer — who left the Cleveland Cavaliers for a six-year, $68-million contract from Utah last summer — also merited mention Sunday in a Cleveland Plain Dealer report.
"There are rumors coming out of Utah," the Plain Dealer reported, "that the Jazz organization is listening to inquiries about trading Carlos Boozer."
Dallas is one team that apparently has spoken with the Jazz about Boozer, the subject of criticism earlier this month from Jazz owner Larry H. Miller.
On Sunday, however, O'Connor repeated his stance that the Jazz have no plans to move Boozer — and suggested Miller is more confident in the 23-year-old Duke University product after a recent face-to-face meeting with him.
"Larry did sit down with Carlos, and they had a pretty good conversation," O'Connor said. "A very good conversation.
"Like he (Miller) said, if he had to do it all over again, he would (sign Boozer)," O'Connor added. "I think that's probably what his feelings are."
O'Connor added that the Jazz, as an organization, have by no means given up on Boozer, who Miller recently said "has been terrific some nights, (but) some nights (has) acted like he didn't care that much."
Said O'Connor: "We're 50 games into his (Jazz) career, and I don't think it's fair to judge and evaluate anything on that. We expect him to get better."
Stojakovic's availability, if true, is an intriguing possibility for Utah, as several in the Jazz organization are thought to have high regard for the Kings' sharpshooter. There is no reason, though, to think the Jazz have spoken with Kings front-office boss Geoff Petrie about Stojakovic.
Harpring is said to have multiple teams interested in acquiring him, although Philadelphia — rumored to be among them — apparently is out of the mix.
In fact, O'Connor said Sunday the Jazz are not close to making any sort of deal.
Asked if he thought talks with teams would heat up as the deadline approaches, however, he responded in the affirmative.
"They always do," O'Connor said. "There will be conversations. But I don't know where that (Boozer-Lakers rumor) is coming from."_


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

I think thats a load of crap honestly.. That coming from the ownder that said Arroyo wasnt gonna be traded and guess what.. A week later he was!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

i hope ur right BC


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Brian34Cook said:


> I think thats a load of crap honestly.. That coming from the ownder that said Arroyo wasnt gonna be traded and guess what.. A week later he was!


Yup, owners do this all the time. This deal has already been inked, they literally cannot legally break the deal unless the league office doesn't approve the trade (and there's no reason for them to not approve). Unless someone fails a physical, Boozer is a Laker.


----------



## broshrddg

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



EHL said:


> Yup, owners do this all the time. This deal has already been inked, they literally cannot legally break the deal unless the league office doesn't approve the trade (and there's no reason for them to not approve). Unless someone fails a physical, Boozer is a Laker.


How do you know it's already been "inked"?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



broshrddg said:


> How do you know it's already been "inked"?


because hes all-knowing


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

duh....     jk





i dont think scsr would say "Both sides have agreed to the deal." unless they really knew something


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



broshrddg said:


> How do you know it's already been "inked"?


Because when a deal is "done" but hasn't gotten league approval, it means that the deal has been legally completed on paper ("inked"). League approval is just a formal process all NBA teams have to go through. I can't remember the last time the league denied a trade. 

Of course, there's always the possibility that Haley is being a horribly irresponsible journalist and doesn't actually know with any certainly that the deal has been completed on paper and waiting league approval. If he's simply misinformed, then that's a different story. But if the Lakers organization directly told him this (which is very likely where he's getting this info from), then the deal has been inked and the Jazz can’t break the deal unless someone fails a physical (or whatever other obligations are written into the deal).


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



EHL said:


> Yup, owners do this all the time. This deal has already been inked, they literally cannot legally break the deal unless the league office doesn't approve the trade (and there's no reason for them to not approve). Unless someone fails a physical, Boozer is a Laker.


How do you know this?


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Also, also BCook pointed out, look at Miller's history. Barely a month ago he said Arroyo wasn't on the block. He was traded within days of that statement.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



EHL said:


> Also, also BCook pointed out, look at Miller's history. Barely a month ago he said Arroyo wasn't on the block. He was traded within days of that statement.


That's my point.. I dont know who to trust more.. Haley or Miller :laugh:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

yeh so just hope 
<<<-- have you seen me over here 

does pass that pysical, i dont want anymore AMENDED Trades thank you very much


----------



## broshrddg

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Brian34Cook said:


> That's my point.. I dont know who to trust more.. Haley or Miller :laugh:


But what *if* Miller is right this time?


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



broshrddg said:


> But what *if* Miller is right this time?


Well then the Lakers don't get Boozer. And Haley is a horrible journalist.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

isnt haley a horrible journlist anyways????


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Emplay are you around? Clairfy...*

Our very own emplay..

http://p074.ezboard.com/fnotmesutahjazzfrm1.showMessageRange?topicID=18780.topic&start=261&stop=272

emplay
Snyder
Re: (HPSWRLD) Boozer to be traded to LA?
Posted: 2/21/05 12:01 am 

Hey guys - just got back in - have to help my wife with the baby 

I have a second source - but I can't name it.

I can say that Brad Turner is scheduled to be on the Southern California Sports Report Tomorrow. He's a beat reporter for the Riverside Press-Enterprise and has had all the scoops since the summer.

Only reason he'd be on air would be to discuss a trade - that's circumstantial at best - but pieces are coming together.

http://p074.ezboard.com/fnotmesutahjazzfrm1.showMessageRange?topicID=18780.topic&start=281&stop=294

emplay
Snyder
Re: (HPSWRLD) Boozer to be traded to LA?
Posted: 2/21/05 12:19 am 

Hey - until I see Boozer in a Laker uni - it still could be Jack Haley on crack - but I'm getting separate sources saying it's legit.

If this thing goes through - I can give you full scouting reports on George and Butler - Vlade is done by the way - but he Has a $2 mil buy out next season.

And the Jazz aren't under the cap after this trade next year to get Ray Allen.

It does help Utah in the summer of 2006 though.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

hmm, guys hey does jazz know about this trade :biggrin: :laugh: :laugh: 

i feel bad for butler, from miami to LA to Salt lake city :sad: Salt lake city, and his a young guy, what can he do in that city :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,600113660,00.html

WTF? What is it? Is he comming or not? This reminds me of an a spy movie with counter intellegence battles. The cold war is over, but the NBA war is alive and well. :biggrin:


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

I just got done reading thru this thread, and I possibly can't be the only one that is concerned that Boozer is overpaid and probably hard to move, am I?


----------



## Pinball

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Jamel Irief said:


> I just got done reading thru this thread, and I possibly can't be the only one that is concerned that Boozer is overpaid and probably hard to move, am I?


I have concerns about Boozer as well. However, my primary concerns are about his defense more than the length of his contract. He isn't regarded as a particularly good defender and that really worries me. Obviously, he's considerably stronger than Odom and should be a better matchup against bruising PFs like Elton Brand. However, the quicker guys like Amare and KG might be too much for him. I do like his other attributes, though. He's a very good scorer down low. The passes that Mihm continually drops, Boozer will catch and finish. He's a beast on the glass and should limit the amount of second chance opportunities that teams have. Boozer, Odom, and Mihm should be one of the better frontlines in the league. I also like his age. He's not as player that has much of an upside but he's going to be in the league for a long time because he's only 23. I view the length of his deal as more of an asset than a liability. If we can get him an athletic, shotblocking C to play alongside, we'll be set.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Jamel Irief said:


> I just got done reading thru this thread, and I possibly can't be the only one that is concerned that Boozer is overpaid and probably hard to move, am I?


yeah he is really overpaid but i dont see carlos boozer finishing his career with the lakers...they will end up trading him again later on in his contract IMO

(this is if the trade gets done :wink


----------



## luizmelo

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Pinball said:


> I have concerns about Boozer as well. However, my primary concerns are about his defense more than the length of his contract. He isn't regarded as a particularly good defender and that really worries me. Obviously, he's considerably stronger than Odom and should be a better matchup against bruising PFs like Elton Brand. However, the quicker guys like Amare and KG might be too much for him. I do like his other attributes, though. He's a very good scorer down low. The passes that Mihm continually drops, Boozer will catch and finish. He's a beast on the glass and should limit the amount of second chance opportunities that teams have. Boozer, Odom, and Mihm should be one of the better frontlines in the league. I also like his age. He's not as player that has much of an upside but he's going to be in the league for a long time because he's only 23. I view the length of his deal as more of an asset than a liability. If we can get him an athletic, shotblocking C to play alongside, we'll be set.


 :yes: :cheers:


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Jamel Irief said:


> I just got done reading thru this thread, and I possibly can't be the only one that is concerned that Boozer is overpaid and probably hard to move, am I?


His game and contract situation have Juwan Howard written all over it. 

I think he's a short term benefit situation. He allows Odom to move to 3 and as Pinball mentions he can catch the ball and score and finish inside. 

The downside is the Brian Grant factor. Being small playing downlow and being overpaid. If he starts getting nicked up and he starts having knee problems we'll be stuck with his contract. 

But I think in the short term, end of this season and the next couple of years he might be well worth it to the team. 

After that there could be real trouble with his deal.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

if the deal does not happen we should have a Jack Haley bashing thread :cthread:


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

if the trade does not go through, Jack is going to blame d. george for not passing the physical


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

no WE WILL HAVE A JACK HALEY BASHING THREAD


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Am I the only one worried that even so far this afternoon that Jazz VP, General Manager, and Coach have all said tha Boozer is going no where, but Jack haley says that he is?

Either way it seems like someones reputation is going to go into the crapper? I mean if the fans of the Jazz dont feel betrayed by straight up lying to them, than they more loyal than they should be...

And if Haley is found to be full of crap, how could he possibly go on reporting? No one will ever believe anyting he spews again....

Seen lots of papers and qoutes sayng this trade isn't going to happen, its starting to make me worry... Cant be the only one?


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

So what I have gathered.. 

(Jan 13, 2005): 
Jazz Dismiss Arroyo Trade Rumors









Carlos Arroyo, center, watches from the bench during Utah's win over the Suns. Arroyo remained on the bench the entire game.

The Jazz denied Wednesday they are talking seriously about trading point guard Carlos Arroyo, the former starter who remains buried deep on coach Jerry Sloan's bench — and who still is quite unhappy with his lack of playing time.

"We've had no substantive conversations with anybody about trading Carlos Arroyo," said Kevin O'Connor, senior vice president of basketball operations for the 13-24 Jazz.

"Have I talked to a lot of people about a lot of things? Yeah," O'Connor added. "And names have come up. Carlos' name's come up. Everybody's name comes up on our roster. When you lose, that happens. And you look to improve yourself."

Asked if he had engaged in substantive conversations with the Pistons regarding Arroyo, O'Connor's response was curt: "Nothing."

(Jan 21, 2005):
Pistons Acquire Carlos Arroyo from Utah Jazz

(Feb 20, 2005):
O'Connor denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers

DENVER — The Jazz on Sunday denied there is substance to a suggestion they may be involved in trade talks with the Los Angeles Lakers regarding power forward Carlos Boozer.

"Absolutely ludicrous," said Jazz basketball operations senior vice president Kevin O'Connor, who was in Denver for Sunday night's NBA All-Star Game.

The Jazz do not deny that they'd listen to overtures regarding anyone on their roster, but O'Connor said he has not spoken to the Lakers regarding Boozer.

"We haven't been shopping Carlos around at all," Jazz owner Larry H. Miller told KSL-TV, Ch. 5's Rod Zundel. "In fact, I have to tell you right now, as honestly as I can, that I have a hard time imagining circumstances that would have us trading Carlos."

(It's coming.. If you wanna believe the Arroyo denials because O'Connor said the same thing as he's saying now..)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

If this turns out to be wrong, I will be heading out west to meet Jack Haley face to face. Jamel brings up a good point. Is Boozer a Brian Grant Jr.?


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Brian34Cook said:


> So what I have gathered..
> 
> (Jan 13, 2005):
> Jazz Dismiss Arroyo Trade Rumors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Arroyo, center, watches from the bench during Utah's win over the Suns. Arroyo remained on the bench the entire game.
> 
> The Jazz denied Wednesday they are talking seriously about trading point guard Carlos Arroyo, the former starter who remains buried deep on coach Jerry Sloan's bench — and who still is quite unhappy with his lack of playing time.
> 
> "We've had no substantive conversations with anybody about trading Carlos Arroyo," said Kevin O'Connor, senior vice president of basketball operations for the 13-24 Jazz.
> 
> "Have I talked to a lot of people about a lot of things? Yeah," O'Connor added. "And names have come up. Carlos' name's come up. Everybody's name comes up on our roster. When you lose, that happens. And you look to improve yourself."
> 
> Asked if he had engaged in substantive conversations with the Pistons regarding Arroyo, O'Connor's response was curt: "Nothing."
> 
> (Jan 21, 2005):
> Pistons Acquire Carlos Arroyo from Utah Jazz
> 
> (Feb 20, 2005):
> O'Connor denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers
> 
> DENVER — The Jazz on Sunday denied there is substance to a suggestion they may be involved in trade talks with the Los Angeles Lakers regarding power forward Carlos Boozer.
> 
> "Absolutely ludicrous," said Jazz basketball operations senior vice president Kevin O'Connor, who was in Denver for Sunday night's NBA All-Star Game.
> 
> The Jazz do not deny that they'd listen to overtures regarding anyone on their roster, but O'Connor said he has not spoken to the Lakers regarding Boozer.
> 
> "We haven't been shopping Carlos around at all," Jazz owner Larry H. Miller told KSL-TV, Ch. 5's Rod Zundel. "In fact, I have to tell you right now, as honestly as I can, that I have a hard time imagining circumstances that would have us trading Carlos."
> 
> (It's coming.. If you wanna believe the Arroyo denials because O'Connor said the same thing as he's saying now..)



Saw this as well. But this time even sloan has an opinion on the trade. I dont know what to think. And according to Jazz fans the Arroyo deal didnt go down exactly like that, and it has been slanted slightly. That O'connor used creative wording in order to not exactly be straight up lying. If this goes through, he will be lying REALLY bad.. Just seems like that would really rub fans the wrong way... I hope this deal happens, but if we dont hear by tonight I got a feeling it's crap..

I think 3:00 is the trade report? Or there is supposed to be some sort of conference, where the jazz discuss trade issues right?


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Saw this as well. But this time even sloan has an opinion on the trade. I dont know what to think. And according to Jazz fans the Arroyo deal didnt go down exactly like that, and it has been slanted slightly. That O'connor used creative wording in order to not exactly be straight up lying. If this goes through, he will be lying REALLY bad.. Just seems like that would really rub fans the wrong way... I hope this deal happens, but if we dont hear by tonight I got a feeling it's crap..
> 
> I think 3:00 is the trade report? Or there is supposed to be some sort of conference, where the jazz discuss trade issues right?


Wait what trade report? is this going to be on ESPN News or what


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



-D! said:


> If this turns out to be wrong, I will be heading out west to meet Jack Haley face to face. Jamel brings up a good point. Is Boozer a Brian Grant Jr.?


If this is wrong Jack Haley will be the most hated guy in LA right now


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Starting to gain momentum...*

 Lakers reportedly to get Boozer from Jazz

*A crazy season of turmoil and upheaval in Los Angeles might be taking another turn.*

Fox Sports Net's Jack Haley is reporting the Lakers will trade Vlade Divac, Caron Butler and Devean George to the Utah Jazz in exchange for big man Carlos Boozer, pending league approval.

Trade rumors swirled around the Lakers all through All-Star Weekend in Denver, particularly forward Lamar Odom. One report Sunday said Odom had been offered to the Kings for All-Star forward Peja Stojakovic. And another said that Odom was dangled to Utah in a Boozer trade.

But the Los Angeles Times reported Monday that the Lakers said Odom had not been discussed in any trade talks.

And recently Boozer has also caught heat in Utah, with owner Larry Miller saying that he overpaid for Boozer "for what we expected."

(Oh no.. It's starting to build momentum.. Someone is gonna get fired if this isnt true.. )


----------



## Sean

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Supposedly in Utah today...

http://jazzfanz.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=7885


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Jamel Irief said:


> I just got done reading thru this thread, and I possibly can't be the only one that is concerned that Boozer is overpaid and probably hard to move, am I?


You mean hard to move for a player or players worth equal value if he doesn't work out in the future? Yes. Hard to move for expiring contracts and a lotto pick in the future? No, that should be easy should it come down to that.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Oh, and Brian Grant Jr. isn't a bad thing at all. In his prime Grant was a high percentage double double and great low post defender. Overpaid, but a very good PF.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



EHL said:


> Oh, and Brian Grant Jr. isn't a bad thing at all. In his prime Grant was a high percentage double double and great low post defender. Overpaid, but a very good PF.



Boozer's contract is also less than Grant's, and ends before he is 30.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

I saw on a jazz board that a local jazz radio station called up the Jazz management office and asked about the trade, and they said it is absoultly false, and will not happen. 

I was skeptical, but I called my friend who is a jazz fan living in Utah, and he said he heard the broadcast, and it is true. More info here...

http://jazzfanz.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=7885&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=40

I dont know guys... im starting to think it aint gonna happen.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

And exactly how do we know they called them and the owners denied it? Did the station say the called em? If so, what proof do they have? 

I think this still happens, I really do!


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Brian34Cook said:


> And exactly how do we know they called them and the owners denied it? Did the station say the called em? If so, what proof do they have?
> 
> I think this still happens, I really do!


Well, we only have the word of the station. But its almost like taking the word of Jack Haley? Why would the station lie? Even if its negitive press about the jazz, I promise you they would love to be the ones to break it first in Utah.

I hope it goes through, but it just seems odd. I mean besides just denying the rumor, they have gone to great lengths to stomp on it. O'conner spent 15 minutes going into great deal about how they still feel that Boozer has got great potential, etc. And said no truth at all, and false rumor are pretty closed cut statements. Not a whole lot of twisting can be done on that, which makes me think it's more than likely not going to happen...

What I dont get though is why would jack Haley risk his career if his source wasn't top notch? I mean, its not like if this doesnt go through he can just brush it under the carpet. This one will ruin his career and cradibility if its false.. I dont know..

What I doknow is if we dont know by tommarow afternoon it's 100 percent not gonna happen. Paperwork doesnt take that long to go through, and by that time Boozer is gonna be like WTF, are you guys trading me or not. 

We will see....... Im keeping my fingers crossed though, what a GREAT trade..... For us....


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Imagine if the Jazz still had Arroyo on the block. We could've made a trade for both Booz and Arroyo. Greatly enhances the two positions the Lakers need most, and we wouldn't have lost much in exchange. Oh well, no point in thinking about that when this Boozer trade isn't even a sure deal yet.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

I still don't understand this. Someone is going to come out looking pretty dumb here in about a week or whenever the trade happens. Lakers know they can't force teams to trade right? The Jazz know they shouldn't spend a great deal of time explaining why it's a horrible trade if they really plan to do it right? 

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Tick tock.. tick tock..


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

the way this sounds dont expect it, (if it does happen) until tomorrow before game time or later


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Lakers Dynasty 2000 said:


> *For what it's worth*:
> I called in to some sources I have (ESPN) and (FSN). Now... the ESPN source told me that it *IS expected to happen very soon* while the FSN source told me the trade is already in the books and complete.
> 
> If Haley, Eric, and Guru for that matter get hammered for this, I'm going to join them. I've heard over and over, yet the thing nobody mentions is how people deny trade rumors all the time; it's a buisness move. The only moron GM that never denied such claims was Kupchack when he told the media, "If Shaq wants to be traded, we'll arrange for him to be traded."
> 
> Besides, Haley wouldn't risk the ties he has with the NBA and Lakers organization over a rumor. He's usually the first to shoot down pre-existing rumors and never before has he come out with something questionable like this.
> 
> Eric has ALWAYS been credible bringing the fans the inside and behind-the-door stories and details about potential trades, rumors, and facts. To shoot him down - yes anybody - is crazy. Coincidence he broke out the person in the trade (Boozer) before Haley mentioned him? Something to think about...
> 
> GuRu, at least some people stand by their own opinions.
> 
> And myself, there you go. I trust my sources. There will be Booz in the system in Los Angeles.


http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=27039&start=380


----------



## Locke

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

The Lakers aren't likely to find a better player with the pieces they have to trade than Boozer. I know we'd all love to get Kevin Garnett in here but lets be realistic folks. Every player has a weakness to their game. If we got Chandler we still wouldn't have a low-post scorer. If we got Eddy Curry we'd have a poor rebounding and lazy center. If we got Stromile Swift we'd have a player who has no offensive game outside of catching alley-oops. And the last time I checked good players cost you a lot of money, that's just the way it is. IMO Boozer would be a hell of a acquisition for the Lakers if they got him. He's not perfect but but he'd make us much, much better.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Brian34Cook said:


> http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=27039&start=380



That guy has 16k posts.. I'd say that makes him more creadible than some of the people making other claims that only have 10 posts... Thats good news I think...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

HOLY MOSES!!!!

I've been in SF since Friday and I haven't heard anything about this! Hopefully, I'll be able to fly home tonight but the weather is pretty darn bad.

I love, adore, love, love, love Butler, but if Mitch pulls this one off.......I will forever gladly be his #1 Bizzatch.

Kobe, Odom and Boozer?! :yes:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

i was wondering where the hell you were


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

espn has a boozer buzz. but it's a insider, like to know what espn is saying, would not subscribe, because it's espn

any word?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Cris said:


> i was wondering where the hell you were


Hey bud. Can you do me a HUGE favor and video "24" for me? I forget to set my tv to record it and it's my favorite frickin show.

It's on tonight at 9pm on Ch. 11. Pleeeeeeease? Thank you. See ya on Sunday.

Back to the topic: SHOW ME SOME BOOZER!


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



onelakerfan said:


> hmm, guys hey does jazz know about this trade :biggrin: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> i feel bad for butler, from miami to LA to Salt lake city :sad: Salt lake city, and his a young guy, what can he do in that city :biggrin:


come on u know he can go out and......ski? :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

who ever believes boozer coming to LA...Raise their hand...

(raising hand)


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Raises hand.

I don't think Jack Haley would say anything about this if he wasn't REALLY REALLY sure. I trust Haley. He isn't an idiot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

I read on CL.com by 2 different people that it was said on Hacksaw that Butler didn't report to practice because of a "stomach virus" and Devean gave sort of a "fairwell" speech.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I read on CL.com by 2 different people that it was said on Hacksaw that Butler didn't report to practice because of a "stomach virus" and Devean gave sort of a "fairwell" speech.


Should be interesting in seeing what Jack says tonight on SCSR!


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I read on CL.com by 2 different people that it was said on Hacksaw that Butler didn't report to practice because of a "stomach virus" and Devean gave sort of a "fairwell" speech.


thats pretty much a good indication that there prob gone......

hey whats CL.com and i take it boozer wont be playing for us tomorrow right


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Brian34Cook said:


> Should be interesting in seeing what Jack says tonight on SCSR!


Hopefully it's not "Well, there was a trade, but it fell through".


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



SoCalfan21 said:


> thats pretty much a good indication that there prob gone......



WOW im really sad that if the trade goes down we loose 3 lakers i really like. Butler was my man :sad: George was here with us for some good years :sad: VLade is jsut classic :wink: 

But IM all for boozer but its hard seen these guys go if the trade happens


O WHY are goodbyes so hard


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



EHL said:


> Hopefully it's not "Well, there was a trade, but it fell through".


Hopefully :gopray:


----------



## Hov

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

It's been way too long since I have posted on here... anyways, I think this trade would be good for us if we got it done. Its better than the Peja trade for sure. But another question comes up when this deal goes through. Who is our new coach gonna be? Flip, maybe?


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Haha, now Eric Pincus is reporting that he got an email from a source saying the trade is off. However, he also said he hasn't confirmed the email, didn't seem like he was greatly confident in it. 

It should be really fun to see whether or not Haley back peddles on the SCSR at 10pm tonight.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Here's what Eric said a couple minutes ago:

_ONE SOURCE e-mailed me during the show to say it was off.

That does not mean it's off.

I've gotten a lot of information - this source is untested but has been very credible thus far.

I look forward to Jack on air tonight to get a feel for it._

Around and around we go. :laugh:


----------



## Fracture

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



EHL said:


> Haha, now Eric Pincus is reporting that he got an email from a source saying the trade is off. However, he also said he hasn't confirmed the email, didn't seem like he was greatly confident in it.
> 
> It should be really fun to see whether or not Haley back peddles on the SCSR at 10pm tonight.



Beautifull, juuust beautifull


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



EHL said:


> Here's what Eric said a couple minutes ago:
> 
> _ONE SOURCE e-mailed me during the show to say it was off.
> 
> That does not mean it's off.
> 
> I've gotten a lot of information - this source is untested but has been very credible thus far.
> 
> I look forward to Jack on air tonight to get a feel for it._
> 
> Around and around we go. :laugh:


why do people set us up just to knock us down?


----------



## thegza

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Sigh. I knew it was too good to be true, I was actually excited that we'd be getting a big man and some help for Kobe. Pfff, silly me.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

**** **** ****


----------



## Locke

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Wouldn't be surprised if it turned out to be BS. The question is why did Haley act like it was a certainty that it'd already happened? Aw well, if it's not true just have to hope something else good happens by Thursday. :sigh:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

but wait, it does say that it doesnt mean its not true.

GOd Damn this is so confusin


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

I'm sharpening my blades for Mr. Haley as we speak.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

If Boozer isn't a Laker in the next 24 hours, I will personally go down to LA and -EDITED-.

If Boozer is a Laker, I'll personally go down to LA and kiss Haley's ***.

I understand that your frustration but you can't say that-Pinball


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Damian Necronamous said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Boozer isn't a Laker in the next 24 hours, I will personally go down to LA and -EDITED-.
> 
> If Boozer is a Laker, I'll personally go down to LA and kiss Haley's ***.
> 
> I understand that your frustration but you can't say that-Pinball
Click to expand...



im coming too


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Dont be so hard on Haley.. Lord knows this could be true one minute and anything can change in a minute.. Again it should be interesting to see SCSR tonight and we'll see..

One thing's for sure, this isnt officially off!

Who knows


----------



## ian

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Damian Necronamous said:


> If Boozer isn't a Laker in the next 24 hours, I will personally go down to LA and -EDITED-.



:no:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Cris said:


> im coming too


me 3


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

watch haley come up with another rumor to cover this one up


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Damian Necronamous said:


> If Boozer isn't a Laker in the next 24 hours, I will personally go down to LA and -EDITED-.
> 
> If Boozer is a Laker, I'll personally go down to LA and kiss Haley's ***.
> 
> I understand that your frustration but you can't say that-Pinball


got enough room for me in that car


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

it fits 5 :biggrin: 

anyone else???


----------



## Dre

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Hell, I'll go. He's making me stay up late for info, so he'd better not be all gassed up on something someone casually said.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

I dont wanna go so I can kiss his ***! :laugh:


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

on espn radio this guy from jazz organization said that carlos boozer will not be traded, it's only a a internet rumor, sorry guys

well i think we should start a KG rumor

Jack Haley :rocket:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

[email protected]


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Cmon now.. Let's not go emailing him and *****ing at him quite yet..


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

is that really his email? cuz i just sent him an email


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Cris said:


> [email protected]


Haley will need to flee to iraq after this is all said and done


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Brian34Cook said:


> Cmon now.. Let's not go emailing him and *****ing at him quite yet..



Yes let's wait the 46 miutes until we start sending the death threats. :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Bingo.. At least wait until he has a chance to speak tonight :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Laker Freak said:


> Yes let's wait the 46 miutes until we start sending the death threats. :laugh:


YES EXCELENT :laugh:


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

One of my trusted people from FSN informed me that Jack Haley will not be in today due to a stomach virus :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

On the other subject, did you guys watch the presidential elections and overall fox news network. :curse: Yaaaaaa, 

I can’t believe we even believe that one sided rumor
:curse:


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



onelakerfan said:


> One of my trusted people from FSN informed me that Jack Haley will not be in today due to a stomach virus :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> :curse:


Please tell me this is some kind of bad joke.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

This picture may be funny to some but sorry I dont find it appropriate! B34C


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Cris said:


> This picture may be funny to some but sorry I dont find it appropriate! B34C


Its true i was involed and it took all of 18 minutes


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Laker Freak said:


> Please tell me this is some kind of bad joke.


i think he got fired


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Whoa so Jack has a Stomach Virus too?

FoxSports Recieves: 
Dorito's
Future 189th Round Pick

ESPN Recieves:
Jack Haley

Sounds good!

:rofl:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Jack Haley Goes From Lakers Are Getting A Big Names Player To NOTHING, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

sorry for the bad joke :sad:


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

I bet the Laker board never thought we would be at the mercy of Jack Haley and his career averages of 3.5 points per game. :laugh:


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

what i was tring to say is that the lakers are going to waive butler, vlad and d. george and sign Jack fo 68 mil. he is the BIG man


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Brian34Cook said:


> Whoa so Jack has a Stomach Virus too?
> 
> FoxSports Recieves:
> Dorito's
> Future 189th Round Pick
> 
> ESPN Recieves:
> Jack Haley
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> :rofl:



in order for that to work under the cap the fox sports would have to throw in Paul Sunderland :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Cris said:


> in order for that to work under the cap the fox sports would have to throw in Paul Sunderland :biggrin:


Let's do it :woot:


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

But technically Sunderland is already the property of the Lakers so this trade would only work under the CBA unless FSN threw in Lindsay Soto.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Cris, i think you need to change D. Geores pic on you avatar with JH


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

why does this good news have to be not true.....why couldnt have haley been like "the lakers have receieved ronald dupree for slava medvedinko".....but NO it had to be a good player that he lied about

(sits indian style in corner of bedroom crying :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: )


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Lindsay Soto is untouchable, she makes too much money and after today she will be the only reason we watch fsn

14 min and counting


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Laker Freak said:


> But technically Sunderland is already the property of the Lakers so this trade would only work under the CBA unless FSN threw in Lindsay Soto.



in that case i think espn has to throw in Stewert Scott to make it Fair


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



onelakerfan said:


> Cris, i think you need to change D. Geores pic on you avatar with JH



i looked for a Jack Haley Pic But FSN doesnt have or (no longer has :groucho: ) it up there


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Lakers to acquire Redd From Bucks=

The Milwaukee Bucks and Los Angeles Lakers are nearing a deal that would send guard Michael Redd, and center Dan Gadzuric to the Lakers for guard Sasha Vujacic, forward Luke Walton, and center Chris Mihm.

The Bucks feel they will not be able to keep Redd after the end of this season, so acquiring three young players make sense. Gadzuric who played college ball in southern California at UCLA would fit the Lakers offense, as would Redd, who would probably come off the bench, or the Lakers could move Bryant to the small forward spot.

Leading more credence to this report is the fact that many people involved in the Lakers organization have said that the Lakers will make a trade before the trade deadline, and that player acquired would be a high profile player. Redd would fit that mold. He was an all-star in 2004. Most analyses believe the Lakers to be going after a big man, most notably Utah’s Carlos Boozer. But recent reports say that deal is off, so making a trade with the Bucks to acquire another potential star who if need be contract would come off the books at seasons’ end.

:rofl: This is too funny :rofl:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

guard Sasha Vujacic, forward Luke Walton, and center Chris Mihm FOR REDD AND GADZURIC???

THe LAKERS ARE GIVING UP WAY TOO MUCH


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Brian34Cook said:


> Lakers to acquire Redd From Bucks=
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks and Los Angeles Lakers are nearing a deal that would send guard Michael Redd, and center Dan Gadzuric to the Lakers for guard Sasha Vujacic, forward Luke Walton, and center Chris Mihm.
> 
> The Bucks feel they will not be able to keep Redd after the end of this season, so acquiring three young players make sense. Gadzuric who played college ball in southern California at UCLA would fit the Lakers offense, as would Redd, who would probably come off the bench, or the Lakers could move Bryant to the small forward spot.
> 
> Leading more credence to this report is the fact that many people involved in the Lakers organization have said that the Lakers will make a trade before the trade deadline, and that player acquired would be a high profile player. Redd would fit that mold. He was an all-star in 2004. Most analyses believe the Lakers to be going after a big man, most notably Utah’s Carlos Boozer. But recent reports say that deal is off, so making a trade with the Bucks to acquire another potential star who if need be contract would come off the books at seasons’ end.
> 
> :rofl: This is too funny :rofl:


oo hell _keep the good times rollin..._


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

i gotta get some sleep someone inform me of what happens on SCSR...hopefully i will have something to laugh about tomorrow morning


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

L.A. Lakers trades: C Chris Mihm (10.4 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.5 minutes)
SG Sasha Vujacic	(2.9 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 10.3 minutes)
SF Luke Walton	(2.5 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 11.0 minutes)
L.A. Lakers receives: SG Michael Redd	(22.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 2.5 apg in 37.9 minutes)
C Dan Gadzuric	(6.8 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 0.4 apg in 21.8 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +13.2 ppg, +1.4 rpg, and +0.3 apg.

Milwaukee trades: SG Michael Redd	(22.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 2.5 apg in 37.9 minutes)
C Dan Gadzuric	(6.8 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 0.4 apg in 21.8 minutes)
Milwaukee receives: C Chris Mihm	(10.4 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 0.7 apg in 25.5 minutes)
SG Sasha Vujacic	(2.9 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 10.3 minutes)
SF Luke Walton	(2.5 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 11.0 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -13.2 ppg, -1.4 rpg, and -0.3 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to L.A. Lakers and Milwaukee being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers and Milwaukee had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out unless trade exceptions were used for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

i can just imagine haley...."we have breaking news....wait no one informed me of this...there was no trade in the first place....damn i feel like an @$$"


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

cool, new rumor, i was kind a sad cuz if this rumor is dead i actually have to work tomorrow.

how can i put pic in here?????

4 min and counting


----------



## Cap

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

WTF is going on? Redd? Gadzuric? Good god Kupchak, one deal at a time. :laugh:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



onelakerfan said:


> cool, new rumor, i was kind a sad cuz if this rumor is dead i actually have to work tomorrow.
> 
> how can i put pic in here?????
> 
> 4 min and counting




get the link of the pic 

and place it in between


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Wtf Is It Still On???


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

thanks cris.

told you JH has a stomach virus :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

his replacement is cute


----------



## Hov

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Where the **** is Haley.


----------



## Fracture

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

wtf was that? damn you jack haley!


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

guys i aint watchin whats going on


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Hov said:


> Where the **** is Haley.



he seriously has a stomach virus :groucho:


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

Ok SO WTF IS GOING ON WITH BOOZER? REDD? any deals going on? any deals still alive


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



onelakerfan said:


> thanks cris.
> 
> told you JH has a stomach virus :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> his replacement is cute


:rofl: I spit out my pop!


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



SoCalfan21 said:


> guys i aint watchin whats going on


they said the trade will happen in 24 - 48 hours


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*

wait the boozer trade or another trade


----------



## Hov

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Lakerman33 said:


> Ok SO WTF IS GOING ON WITH BOOZER? REDD? any deals going on? any deals still alive


They didn't say anything about the Boozer deal.
They didn't say whether it was dead or still on or anything. Haley isn't even there.

They just showed a clip of Lakers in practice, Devean saying something like "well there must be some truth in these rumors", and talking about Coach Hamblen acting unconcerned.

Well, that was a waste of time.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Butler, Walton & Vujac*

Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric



I thought you were kidding.... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Butler, Walton & Vujacic*

wait wait so they said nothing of any trades...did they say something of this redd business


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Cris said:


> they said the trade will happen in 24 - 48 hours


im SOO EFFING LOST...WHAT TRADE IS THIS nfire:


----------



## Cris

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Butler, Walton & Vujac*

jack haley i guess called in and said that the boozer trade would happen in 24 - 48 hours


----------



## Fracture

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Butler, Walton & Vujacic*



SoCalfan21 said:


> wait wait so they said nothing of any trades...did they say something of this redd business


No.


Man, the only reason I tuned in was to see what Haley had to say for himself. That sucked.


----------



## Hov

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



SoCalfan21 said:


> im SOO EFFING LOST...WHAT TRADE IS THIS nfire:


They really didn't say that I think.
They said something like
"remember the trade Jack Haley said is supposed to happen within 24-48 hours blah blah blah"


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Mihm, Walton & Vujacic*

soooo...... nothing is happening? What is going on? This is getting annoying.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Butler, Walton & Vujac*



Cris said:


> jack haley i guess called in and said that the boozer trade would happen in 24 - 48 hours


SWEET SOUR TARTS JACK HALEY....just STFU...you obviously dont know what your talking about


----------



## Hov

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Butler, Walton & Vujac*



SoCalfan21 said:


> SWEET SOUR TARTS JACK HALEY....just STFU...you obviously dont know what your talking about


I don't remember Jack Haley calling in.  

But the rest of the crew were assuming the trade was still going down for what it's worth.
They even had speculation on the new Laker lineup with Boozer and how it would affect them in the standings.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac*



Hov said:


> They really didn't say that I think.
> They said something like
> "remember the trade Jack Haley said is supposed to happen within 24-48 hours blah blah blah"


that trade just fell faster than jack haley did after his "Tummy virus". Aww poor jack didnt wanna come to work today because he just lied to the whole city of LA and all of its cities around it??

He should be ashamed of himself


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Mihm, Walton & Vujacic*

They also showed their projected lineup this year and it was:

Mihm
Boozer
Odom
Kobe
Atkins


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Butler, Walton & Vujac*



Hov said:


> I don't remember Jack Haley calling in.
> 
> But the rest of the crew were assuming the trade was still going down for what it's worth.
> They even had speculation on the new Laker lineup with Boozer and how it would affect them in the standings.


ill believe this **** when i see it


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Butler, Walton & Vujac*

Man yall are cracking me up, are yall really that antsy for a deal any deal. 

Redd rumors sound fishy also who the hell was reporting that. Wasn't a credible source was it. 

Why would the Lakers want Redd. 

None of this stuff is making any sense.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Mihm, Walton & Vujacic*

Wait a miute I just remembered Haley was in Denver last night, so I bet he is just on a plane home, not sick.


----------



## Debt Collector

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Mihm, Walton & Vujacic*

is there a redd rumor now? if so are they planning on moving kobe to the SF? is kupchak just rushing to get some kind of deal done so the people of LA wont riot?


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Mihm, Walton & Vujacic*

who cares hes a bum


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Mihm, Walton & Vujacic*



Whodinee said:


> is there a redd rumor now? if so are they planning on moving kobe to the SF? is kupchak just rushing to get some kind of deal done so the people of LA wont riot?


u know what that is prob not a bad idea on mitchs part


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Mihm, Walton & Vujacic*

This is silly. We need to hear something official.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Mihm, Walton & Vujacic*



Spriggan said:


> This is silly. We need to hear something official.


 :yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Mihm, Walton & Vujacic*

There.. That's a better title :laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Yes Excelent


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Kind of OT but this thread is the longest in the history of the Lakers board.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Rumor: Lakers to acquire Redd & Gadzuric; Bucks to acquire Mihm, Walton & Vujacic*

i think the reason we want redd, so kobe could practise his shot blocking,

now it make sence


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Laker Freak said:


> Kind of OT but this thread is the longest in the history of the Lakers board.


Wow.. And all this could be for NOTHING? 

Simply amazing 

:jawdrop:


----------



## danesh23

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

wouldnt it be cool if all 3 trades went down....

1. redd + gadz for medv, walton, mihm

2. boozer for butler, divac, george

3. stojacovic, jax for odom


then our lineup would be:

pg: atkins
sg:redd
sf:kobe
pf: boozer
c: gadzaric

6th man: peja
not bad team eh?.... redd and peja? 3 pt bananza


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

I think it would be more like:

pg:Kobe
sg:Redd
sfeja
pf:Boozer
C:Gadzuric

6th: Atkins


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*










:makeout: :kiss: :boohoo: 

jacks info source


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

George thinks time with team is limited

Devean George has not played in a game this season because of an ankle injury, and with the NBA trade deadline three days away, the Laker veteran talked Monday as if he had played his last game for the franchise.

"When you hear so much of a buzz with so many people calling me and hearing things, there's got to be some truth to something," said George, whose name has been linked to a couple of rumored deals, including one involving Utah power forward Carlos Boozer. 

"My name has been mentioned with trades that are about to happen or are going to happen. I really can't worry about it. I have no control over the matter."

Over the All-Star weekend, George and Caron Butler, both small forwards, were mentioned in the trade speculation. George figures he's going to be the odd man out.

"I talked to my agent and he filled me in with what is going on," he said. "I just have to wait to see what's going to happen.

"There have been so many changes. I'm just one … who's been around and hasn't been part of the changes. So I think my time is limited. I appreciate the time I've been here. I've won three rings. They re-signed me and put me in a great financial situation."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lamar Odom, who also has been mentioned in trade rumors, did not sound like a player worried about being dealt.

"The bottom line is that rumors happen in this league all the time about this time of year," said Odom, whose name has been included in rumored deals involving Boozer and Sacramento's Peja Stojakovic. "I'm flattered to hear my name come up because that means some teams believe that you can make them better. But other than that, I'm a Laker. I'm not bothered at all. It's just part of the business. It's just talk. I want to be a Laker the rest of my career."

[More in URL]


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

TJ Simers rip job of Haley's reporting was very funny. He said its a well known fact that Haley knows nothing , funny line.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

"Conspiracy theory" boozer trade could be a distraction for other trade,

i truly believe that george will be traded.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

I think I get it now.. Haley said he talked to someone about an upcoming trade and that person was put on notice.. Now George is talking like he's gone? Maybe Devean told Jack about a trade? OH god.. This day should be fun!!

I'm curious to see if Caron is gonna play against Boston and so on..


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Brian34Cook said:


> I think I get it now.. Haley said he talked to someone about an upcoming trade and that person was put on notice.. Now George is talking like he's gone? Maybe Devean told Jack about a trade? OH god.. This day should be fun!!
> 
> I'm curious to see if Caron is gonna play against Boston and so on..



LOL. I feel bad for Haley if he was stupid enough to make George his source. All I know is, he has 24 hours to make a miricle happen, which isn't going to happen. I think in some ways, assuming that this trade might have actually had a chance, maybe breaking it before it was done was bad. Not just bad because it makes him look like a retard if it doesn't go through, but bad because of the reaction it inspired in the Utah fans. If all that was left was a signature and Haley broke it causing huge unreast in Jazz fans.... Maybe cold feet set in and that was all she wrote.

Only because I really want this trade to go through, and I got my hopes up Im still giving him the 24 hours extra in the 48 hours he claimed to it would take to get Boozer in the purple uniform, before I trash him. I'm sure theres gonna be a lot more to this story either way.

Just sucks either way.... Now about that Redd rumor..... J/K... That isnt gonna happen either. And if it does, we wont have the money for his contract next year unless we dump someone (No one wants our bad garbage anyways).


----------



## Nate505

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

So how many days do we have left unitl Haley losses any crediblity that he has ever had in his professional career?


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Nate505 said:


> So how many days do we have left unitl Haley losses any crediblity that he has ever had in his professional career?


Tommarow around 7:00 or so at night. Whenever the main sports center airs. Not to mention if Caron plays tommarow night with the lakers, and Boozer is at the practice its pretty much the last nail in the coffin.


----------



## Nate505

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Tommarow around 7:00 or so at night. Whenever the main sports center airs. Not to mention if Caron plays tommarow night with the lakers, and Boozer is at the practice its pretty much the last nail in the coffin.


Thanks. As a Jazz fan, my persepctive on the trade (non-trade) is as follows:

Most of me didn't want to see the trade happen. The idea that the team would give up on Boozer, a guy who is young and is capable of averaging a double double in this league and actually likes being in Utah, this early is disgraceful. True, he has his issues, most notably his defenisve liability, but I'd still like to see him here at least another full season before I lose hope in the guy, especially if the Jazz draft a top flight PG, and the team gets some more experience under their belts. 

That being said, a little bit of me wouldn't have mind seeing the trade happen, if for nothing else to see what a legit lottery talent like Butler could do in Utah (we haven't had a high lottery pick like Butler in Utah since, well, for a long long time), and because it would bring some interest in a downright pathetic season for the Jazz, at least temporarily. I really didn't care about George or Divac, especially the latter. 

What sort of bugged me about this whole bruhahaha is that some Laker fans (and let me empahsize some, because I've known way too many knowledgable and respected Laker fans over my years on the net to lump them all into one category) took Haley's word like it was some sort of gospel. Granted, he has till Thursday until his career is over (at least it should be, IMO), but they way it's looking now, I don't see a trade happening.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Nate505 said:


> Thanks. As a Jazz fan, my persepctive on the trade (non-trade) is as follows:
> 
> Most of me didn't want to see the trade happen. The idea that the team would give up on Boozer, a guy who is young and is capable of averaging a double double in this league and actually likes being in Utah, this early is disgraceful. True, he has his issues, most notably his defenisve liability, but I'd still like to see him here at least another full season before I lose hope in the guy, especially if the Jazz draft a top flight PG, and the team gets some more experience under their belts.
> 
> That being said, a little bit of me wouldn't have mind seeing the trade happen, if for nothing else to see what a legit lottery talent like Butler could do in Utah (we haven't had a high lottery pick like Butler in Utah since, well, for a long long time), and because it would bring some interest in a downright pathetic season for the Jazz, at least temporarily. I really didn't care about George or Divac, especially the latter.
> 
> What sort of bugged me about this whole bruhahaha is that some Laker fans (and let me empahsize some, because I've known way too many knowledgable and respected Laker fans over my years on the net to lump them all into one category) took Haley's word like it was some sort of gospel. Granted, he has till Thursday until his career is over (at least it should be, IMO), but they way it's looking now, I don't see a trade happening.


I hear you. To tell the truth this trade always seemed a little fishy to me. Not because I dont think the management in Utah might not be extremly happy with Boozer right now, but because if he were on the block I think they could get more for him than Butler. 

Im a Butler fan, but I just dont know how it would be justified. I was more happy about unloading our two gimps and still getting someone amazing like boozer out of it. But I was skeptical of Haley... But when people whom I trust, and still trust even if this trade is as dead as It probably is, started saying its gold.. I got excited. Eric on LG.net is the man, and on club lakers they have very reputable sources. I took the bait.. I even said I believed it was gonna happen...

24 hours later.... Here I am... Haley skipped out on tonights SCSR, O'Conner denied again, and Mitch said more than l likely nothing will happen by thursday..

So what can I do? I hope it works. Know it wont, and can at least be happy knowing that Caron and Kobe are very good friends and can at least learn to play very well together..

And for everyone who is gonna Hate Haley, I will say he is a moron after this.. But I will give him credit for having the balls to risk his career for a source he believes in.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

If Haley did jump the gun, I really don't see why he felt he needed to. All he had to do was modify his words a bit, from "One thing is for sure, Boozer will be a Laker" to "I'd be very surprised if Boozer wasn't a Laker, but there's always the chance the deal falls through". It really should have been that simple. It wouldn't have been nearly as big a deal if he was wrong. If he's wrong now, he'll make FOX and himself look quite damn foolish. 

But who knows, maybe this trade still happens.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



EHL said:


> If Haley did jump the gun, I really don't see why he felt he needed to. All he had to do was modify his words a bit, from "One thing is for sure, Boozer will be a Laker" to "I'd be very surprised if Boozer wasn't a Laker, but there's always the chance the deal falls through". It really should have been that simple. It wouldn't have been nearly as big a deal if he was wrong. If he's wrong now, he'll make FOX and himself look quite damn foolish.
> 
> But who knows, maybe this trade still happens.



I really hope your right, because right now it doesn't look good. Even Emplay is saying it looks to be off. Dont know what happened, but either way it sucks if this ends with nothing much than hours wasted discussing it.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Wow So After All These Talks We Were All Right In The Begining....there Will *not* Be A Trade After All


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Wow So After All These Talks We Were All Right In The Begining....there Will *not* Be A Trade After All


Brutal!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Just let me know when it is nice to send Mr. Haley a few emails. I already have my words prepared. Just have to send the draft.


----------



## Sean

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Lmao!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*









Heres the story of Lamar Odom, 
Who was working very hard at his game, 
All of them loved the game of basketball, like Lamar.
The older one has wrinkles of his own. 

Here's the story of a basketball,
Who was busy with a family of his own, 
There were seven men living all together, 
Yet, they were all alone.

Till the one day Lamar met this basketball, 
And they knew there was more to life than lunch, 
That was this group would somehow form a tradeable family,
That's the way we all became the Trady Bunch.
The Trady Bunch, 

That's the way we all became the Trady Bunch. 
The Trady Bunch.


----------



## thegza

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Well, we're still stuck with a team that has absolutely no big men and soft in terms of rebounding and defending down-low. Shhh, don't tell no one!


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



theLegend said:


> Well, we're still stuck with a team that has absolutely no big men and soft in terms of rebounding and defending down-low. Shhh, don't tell no one!


i wont :wink:


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Jack was just on Xtra sports he said,

- one of sources is the Lakers and another GM
-it was a mistake that was a done deal (should have said 99%)
-he is afraid to look like a fool if deal doesn’t go thorough
-still feels confident in his sources
-a recent source told him that Utah ownership is not impressed with Boozer
-Believes that the Lakers will make a deal, but is not sure it will be the Boozer one.
-says the Lakers could use Boozer’s passion because they are a soft team.
-Knows Buss Mitch and Magic are all unhappy


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Laker Freak said:


> Jack was just on Xtra sports he said,
> 
> - one of sources is the Lakers and another GM
> -it was a mistake that was a done deal (should have said 99%)
> -he is afraid to look like a fool if deal doesn’t go thorough
> -still feels confident in his sources
> -a recent source told him that Utah ownership is not impressed with Boozer
> -Believes that the Lakers will make a deal, but is not sure it will be the Lakers
> -says the Lakers could use Boozer’s passion because they are a soft team.
> -Knows Buss Mitch and Magic are all unhappy


Why doesnt jack does dig himself into a bigger hole


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

I would bet anything that Jack Haley is the one who screwed up this trade. Once Utah fans heard about Haley's report, they all started complaining and crying about it. Jazz management must know that, which made them re-think the deal.

I doubt we do anything major by the deadline.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

From what I got outta this is that.. Devean George was told about a trade.. Jack Haley said 100% it was done and shouldnt have.. He also opened his mouth and probably screwed this one up.. At the same time it still sounds like Utah is mulling over this.. Dr. Buss and Magic arent happy with the Lakers and a move will still happen..

Remember there is still 2 days before the Trade Deadline passes..

One more thing if this team is set like it is after the trade deadline, Mitch should be fired that very minute the deadline passes..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

WTF? Why should Mitch be fired?


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> WTF? Why should Mitch be fired?


GOOD LUCK LAKERS TRYING TO MAKE IT TO THE PLAYOFFS.... :sad: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Laker Freak said:


> Jack was just on Xtra sports he said,
> 
> - one of sources is the Lakers and another GM
> -it was a mistake that was a done deal (should have said 99%)
> -he is afraid to look like a fool if deal doesn’t go thorough
> -still feels confident in his sources
> -a recent source told him that Utah ownership is not impressed with Boozer
> -Believes that the Lakers will make a deal, but is not sure it will be the Boozer one.
> -says the Lakers could use Boozer’s passion because they are a soft team.
> -Knows Buss Mitch and Magic are all unhappy


Good recap

I don't know how we got stuck hanging on Haley's nipple. 

I don't think he understands the rumor game and got caught up.

If lakers don't make a move because they don't have time to put together a good one blame Buss. I think he waited too late to give Mitch the okay to make a move. Buss wants to be in the playoffs and now the team is scrambling, the absolute worst environment to make a deal in because thats usually when you get fleeced.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

ya well.... **** Jack Haley, and **** Mitch Kupchak, and **** the Jazz, and also, **** everyone who had to do with setting the fans up and knockin us down


----------



## Sean

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Lakers Still Trying: You gotta hand it to the Lakers, when they decide to start trade talks they leave no stone unturned. According to sources inside The Lakers El Segundo offices, they have made at least introductory talks with almost every team in the league. The source claims this simply to be due diligence by Mitch Kupchak looking for what he is telling media is the “one significant” piece. Mitch told media this week that he did not think he could get a great deal done before the Thursday deadline, but he’s trying. With both sides running from the Carlos Boozer rumor, that was supposedly started by an agent working with a client allegedly involved in the deal. The Lakers are seriously talking and it seems Caron Butler and Devean George were the anchors of every scenario tossed out in Denver to more than a half dozen GMs. The Kings countered overtures on Peja Stojakovic with Lamar Odom, and the Jazz rebuffed offers flat out after mending the fence with their $68 million forward. The Lakers supposedly asked about Baron Davis, who this week said he felt like “it is getting to a point to where I just don't feel like I'm wanted” in New Orleans. The Lakers appear to be one of the more active teams in the league trying to make a deal, and the telling tale may be Devean George who is telling those close to him in LA, he thinks he’ll be elsewhere by Thursday. 

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_11709.shtml


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



High School Dropout said:


> ya well.... **** Jack Haley, and **** Mitch Kupchak, and **** the Jazz, and also, **** everyone who had to do with setting the fans up and knockin us down


Mostly **** the jazz and haley


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

I think we're gonna end up getting someone like Baron Davis. he's nicked his value is down and the Hornets at this point might want him gone more than anything. They need players, they're impressed by Dickau and Butler would help replace Mash at 3. 

Boozer seems dead, and Odom I doubt was ever shopped in the 1st place. 

Buss has put out word to Mitch that he better do something so he will.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

I will say it again; Thursday can't come soon enough. 

I will say one thing though; I'm glad as hell Kupchak is shopping the right pieces (SFs, specifically Butler) for bigger pieces (Boozer, Davis, etc.). And I'm glad he's this aggressive. One of my biggest concerns with Kupchak was whether he would be able to take risks or make big trades. We'll see what results he can muster by Thursday.


----------



## Juan

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

If the Lakers don't pull something out, then they wont make the playoffs. I think they will loose the 8th spot to Minny or Denver. Maybe they shouldn't make the playoffs, that way then can trade their lotto pick with some players for something better than Boozer.


----------



## Pinball

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



jazzy1 said:


> I think we're gonna end up getting someone like Baron Davis. he's nicked his value is down and the Hornets at this point might want him gone more than anything. They need players, they're impressed by Dickau and Butler would help replace Mash at 3.
> 
> Boozer seems dead, and Odom I doubt was ever shopped in the 1st place.
> 
> Buss has put out word to Mitch that he better do something so he will.


The more I think about it, the less I like Boozer. It's not because of his contract either. His mediocre interior defense scares me. I don't want Odom to play PF but I don't think Boozer would be much of an upgrade over him defensively. I think our best bet is to try and find a Boozer-type player in the draft. Maybe we can sign a guy on the cheap and get some decent numbers out of him. If I had to choose between Boozer and Davis, I'd probably take Davis. As down as I've been on Baron, I still feel that he has some game left. I think he's in the same boat as Vince Carter. Both players had more left in their tanks than they let on and were purposely tanking because of their unhappiness. I feel that a deal bringing Baron back to LA will help resurrect him. I still hate his conditioning but I like his skills and feel that he and Kobe could make a dynamic duo in the backcourt. If we can acquire him without giving up Lamar, all the better.


----------



## erniejohnson

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Pinball said:


> The more I think about it, the less I like Boozer. It's not because of his contract either. His mediocre interior defense scares me. I don't want Odom to play PF but I don't think Boozer would be much of an upgrade over him defensively. I think our best bet is to try and find a Boozer-type player in the draft. Maybe we can sign a guy on the cheap and get some decent numbers out of him. If I had to choose between Boozer and Davis, I'd probably take Davis. As down as I've been on Baron, I still feel that he has some game left. I think he's in the same boat as Vince Carter. Both players had more left in their tanks than they let on and were purposely tanking because of their unhappiness. I feel that a deal bringing Baron back to LA will help resurrect him. I still hate his conditioning but I like his skills and feel that he and Kobe could make a dynamic duo in the backcourt. If we can acquire him without giving up Lamar, all the better.


If Kobe and Lamar are having trouble sharing the ball imagine if you add Baron to that mix.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Maybe its just me, but the mroe I think about it, the more I don't want Caron Butler to be traded. The guy may not perfectly compliment Kobe, or anything, but he brings it every night. He makes a lot of hustle plays and is just a great guy to have on the team. I would be sad to see him traded again.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



erniejohnson said:


> If Kobe and Lamar are having trouble sharing the ball imagine if you add Baron to that mix.


you know what if bdiddy actually did come to the lakers i would be fine with that...its just that the lakers need *somebody* to change up this lineup a bit


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Sean said:


> Lakers Still Trying: You gotta hand it to the Lakers, when they decide to start trade talks they leave no stone unturned. According to sources inside The Lakers El Segundo offices, they have made at least introductory talks with almost every team in the league. The source claims this simply to be due diligence by Mitch Kupchak looking for what he is telling media is the “one significant” piece. Mitch told media this week that he did not think he could get a great deal done before the Thursday deadline, but he’s trying. With both sides running from the Carlos Boozer rumor, that was supposedly started by an agent working with a client allegedly involved in the deal. The Lakers are seriously talking and it seems Caron Butler and Devean George were the anchors of every scenario tossed out in Denver to more than a half dozen GMs. The Kings countered overtures on Peja Stojakovic with Lamar Odom, and the Jazz rebuffed offers flat out after mending the fence with their $68 million forward. The Lakers supposedly asked about Baron Davis, who this week said he felt like “it is getting to a point to where I just don't feel like I'm wanted” in New Orleans. The Lakers appear to be one of the more active teams in the league trying to make a deal, and the telling tale may be Devean George who is telling those close to him in LA, he thinks he’ll be elsewhere by Thursday.
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_11709.shtml


deavan george should feel like hes going else where becuase he is...even if it is for some flamming hot....Lays?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Haley just said on Lakers Live that he checked his sources and 3 of them told him that the deal would get done. However, somewhere along the lines it got messed up. He then said that it was his excitement that caused him to say that it was a done deal.

:sad:


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Haley just said on Lakers Live that he checked his sources and 3 of them told him that the deal would get done. However, somewhere along the lines it got messed up. He then said that it was his excitement that caused him to say that it was a done deal.
> 
> :sad:


Wow, if Jack Haley messed this up I would be steamed as a Laker fan. And partial blame goes to Mitch. That is something you don't let out, you don't let get public. However, something will be done before the deadline, I'm almost positive of that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Here's a *"Semi Update"* from an apparently very reliable guy at clublakers.com. He doesn't make any bold statements or promises, which makes him seem believeable. The basic gist is that the Utah/Lakers deal was going to happen and Utah and the Lakers are lying when they are denying the talks. Mitch called Utah this morning and as of now the talks are all but dead. We are the most active team right now, and have had talks with the Hornets about Baron Davis.

Enjoy the read....

_Wow, this is really frustrating. I spent a good part of two hours on the phone with everyone I knew from the Lakers, trying to get some sort of indication what was ahead for the team. I can address questions as I do have a lot of new info, but its annoying becuase nothing seems to be concrete. Three different people have me three different answers. Nobody knows what the hell is going on. Heres what I can say definitivley:

1) The Boozer deal isnt completely dead but late yesterday it started to fall apart when I guess Utah realized they were getting ripped. The GM's denying talks, thats a complete lie...the deal was all set to go and Utah got cold feet. Kupchak called Utah early this morning, and I have no word of what went on. From what I gather that could have made or broken the deal. Either way, it isnt looking very promising.

2) We are by far the most active team in the league right now. I got rumors from people I hadnt read ANYWHERE. For example, one reliable source told me we were prepared to offer Caron and a 1st rounder for Alston and Donyell Marshall. Had anyone heard anything of this? It was new to me. Good thing though, its not happening. I know we are still talking to NO about Davis, and his comments seem very appropriatley timed. If we were to get him, it wouldnt be the identical Boozer package though. Caron would be involved, but NO apparently asked for Luke Walton or a pick instead of Vlade. Im pretty sure the teams were still talking with some civility at like 1:30 this afternoon. Other then that, Ive heard a swirl of "ideas" but nothing that is anywhere close to being done.

3) Dont count the Sacramento deal as completely dead yet. From everyone I talked to and my personal opinion, the Lakers got out because of the Boozer situation. (I'm still not sure if it was legitimate or not. One source told me it was completely fake, another one said yes the teams had talked). Anyways, I think that if we cant do anything by Thursday this deal MIGHT come up again. But Im not going to pull any Haley-esque guarantees.

Did anyone hear him on the radio today? I missed it...

Anyways, I can answer some questions if anyone wants. But like I said, I have no real concrete news to report._


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Nice find Damian. I wish we had a guy with that close of ties to the Kings organization. But of course, Petrie doesn't talk about any deal he's doing, if news of a Lamar/Peja deal leaked, it was definitely from the side of Mitch. It's a double edged sword, on one hand, the Lakers have to make a move, and therefore, the fact that they are being so aggressive means something will most likely get done, however, it could also mean that the organization will get desperate, and be forced to throw in a peice that they don't nessecarily want to throw in. I have wonders about the Lamar for Peja trade, being that, if Lamar doesn't work well without the ball, how is he going to help the Kings? However, his rebounding would help us significantly. Peja on the other hand, doesn't need the ball, which seems to be what this team needs. But the Lakers get outrebounded as it is, so with Peja, and no Odom, I wonder...


----------



## lakersalltheway

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Well Caron Butler isnt listed in the starting lineup they said he had the flu i wonder if he really does or it has something to do with an upcoming trade.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Hmm... A player isn't usually asked to sit out unless a deal is pretty much done. I don't know though, perhaps by some crazy coincidence he really DOES have the flu...


----------



## lakersalltheway

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Well as much as i like Caron if theres the little chance that hes sitting out to be traded for a player like Boozer then ill be happy that he has the "flu"


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



lakersalltheway said:


> Well as much as i like Caron if theres the little chance that hes sitting out to be traded for a player like Boozer then ill be happy that he has the "flu"


thats not cool


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

I just read the Times today, man Simers really ripped Haley, some pretty harsh words.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

watd he say?


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

thats hes terrible at life :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



S-Star said:


> Hmm... A player isn't usually asked to sit out unless a deal is pretty much done. I don't know though, perhaps by some crazy coincidence he really DOES have the flu...



You're a mod here now. Should I be scared?


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



High School Dropout said:


> watd he say?





> IT'S PRETTY well accepted around here that Haley knows nothing, so I wasn't surprised when he told the "Southern California Sports Report" audience Friday night he had learned something.
> 
> He reported from the NBA All-Star game festivities in Denver that a source told him, and keep in mind he still talks to Rodman, the Lakers were interested in making a three-for-one trade.
> 
> He didn't name the players or the other team involved, he said, making it the Big TV Tease, because his source asked him to keep it quiet. So for all we know the other team involved could have been Rodman's Long Beach Jam, and the Lakers were going to send three stiffs to Long Beach — they got plenty to pick from these days, and for some time now I've maintained that's where Devean George belongs.
> 
> On Saturday's TV report from Denver, Haley said the Lakers were also talking to Sacramento about trading Lamar Odom for Peja Stojakovic and an injured Bobby Jackson. He said he didn't think the Lakers had an interest in trading Odom, but "the trade was discussed," he said, "and it's out there."





> At the end of the All-Star game, Haley reported it was a done deal — the Lakers were going to trade Butler, Vlade Divac and George to Utah for Carlos Boozer. There's probably an Emmy in this for Haley, or once again a seat on the bench.
> 
> "In my opinion," Haley said Monday by telephone in a follow-up to his Sunday night TV report, "it was a done deal. I said at the time the deal would happen in the next 24 or 48 hours, or by the [Thursday] trade deadline. I thought it would happen quickly. It could blow up, but I know what's gone on.
> 
> "And I stand by my report 110%."
> 
> Tick, tick, tick … less than 24 hours, Jack.
> 
> You know, I always worry about people who give 110% or stand by their reports 110%, which suggests they might have a tendency to embellish.
> 
> "I know what you're going to do," Haley said. "I didn't want to talk with you, because you're going to direct a personal attack at me … and not dare [tick] off the Lakers. My head boss asked me to talk with you, and I'm very confident in my report. Whether it happens or not is not important…."
> 
> Whether it happens or not is everything if you're a journalist, and if you treasure your credibility. Sorry, I know that's a personal attack.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...1,6117005.column?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba

You need a registration


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



HallOfFamer said:


> You're a mod here now. Should I be scared?


I would be... :wink:


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

HAHA, Haley going back at Simers. I guess his source was a league GM and an extremely credible source. Now he believes this trade wont happen. He says his information was very very credible on Sunday. LOL, why do I feel bad for him now?


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*










guys how can i personalize my avatar


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

you have to be a supporting member


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

thank you cris


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



S-Star said:


> Hmm... A player isn't usually asked to sit out unless a deal is pretty much done. I don't know though, perhaps by some crazy coincidence he really DOES have the flu...


Earlyer on 570 it was said he would miss tommarows game as well... Thats either some flu or theres something else going on....

By the way, I thought people might find it interesting that a few people on LG.net said that they "heard" that Carlos Boozer wont be playing in the Utah game. I couldnt personally find any information to back this up... But if its true that would be odd having both Caron and Boozer out for any reseason right now.


----------



## Nate505

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Mostly **** the jazz and haley


Why, because they didn't make an idiotic trade with the Lakers?


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Nate505 said:


> Why, because they didn't make an idiotic trade with the Lakers?



Hey Nate, you hear any information about Boozer not playing tommarow?


----------



## Nate505

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hey Nate, you hear any information about Boozer not playing tommarow?


Only a few rumors. A couple from some Jazz fans, but I'm not sure if it just kind of telephoned its way to them as well. Nothing from source I would consider legit, although I know he was nursing an injury before the all star break, so I guess it wouldn't shock me too much if he sat out tomorrow. Hope he doesn't though.

EDIT: Actually, a guy who covers the Jazz (granted, for a little local spanish speaking paper, but he does get press access with the team) who's opinion I respect very much said Boozer was questionable tomorrow, so there is a good chance he won't play.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Nate505 said:


> Only a few rumors. A couple from some Jazz fans, but I'm not sure if it just kind of telephoned its way to them as well. Nothing from source I would consider legit, although I know he was nursing an injury before the all star break, so I guess it wouldn't shock me too much if he sat out tomorrow. Hope he doesn't though.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, a guy who covers the Jazz (granted, for a little local spanish speaking paper, but he does get press access with the team) who's opinion I respect very much said Boozer was questionable tomorrow, so there is a good chance he won't play.


Interesting. But it could just be reaching. The guy was hurt. Just seems odd. Not even suggesting that the lakers still have a chance, but I wouldnt be surprised if other teams didnt go after boozer now that all the public talk of the lakers trying to is out there.


----------



## Sean

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

*More rumors as to why the trade did not happen...*



> prestodone from LG wrote:
> 
> Can Anyone confirm this? I just read this on a Jazz board posted by some guy called Dr. Laker. He said that he heard on 1540 that caron's agent leaked it out because he didnt want to leave LA and wanted to squash the trade. He said caron has missed practice and the game not because of the flue but because he was pisd-Off. He said the Lakers are really pushing to trade him now. I think hes making stuff up but dont know.





> From RealGM:
> 
> A report out here in Los Angeles is saying that Jack Haley apparently got the 3 for 1 trade from Vlade Divac.....Divac meant this to be a prank on Haley and never thought Haley would be idiotic enough to report it on TV ASAP......Haley thought since Divac told him that he'll be traded to utah, Haley thought he had inside sources and wanted to be the first to break a blockbuster trade so he can get a promotion someday. Foxsports woulda been impress had it come true......However, this prank that Divac played got D George and Butler fooled...Caron Butler was so emotional that he thought his days in LA was over, therefore, he skipped practice while George gave his farewell speech to the team while everyone seems confused..Hamblen in turn called Mitch Kupchak, Kupchak dismissed them as rumors. While everyone was confuse, Divac was the only human alive in the gym that had a smile in his face. At the end of practice, Divac admitted to the team that he pulled the prank on Haley. Butler is said to be IRATE at Divac, and Butler might miss tonights game due to anger


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

:rofl: @ the last rumor

The first one sounds a little realistic though..


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



> Butler is said to be IRATE at Divac, and Butler might miss tonights game due to anger


 :laugh: 

If this is true who's the bigger fool Vlade or Haley?


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Haley is an ****ing idiot, i wonder how he feels now that it was all a joke...


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



ghiman said:


> Haley is an ****ing idiot, i wonder how he feels now that it was all a joke...


 :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Sean said:


> *More rumors as to why the trade did not happen...*


You gotta be kidding me... Wow, talk about a prank that blew up in Divacs face if this is true. The organazition should be FURIOUS with him if this were true.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



S-Star said:


> You gotta be kidding me... Wow, talk about a prank that blew up in Divacs face if this is true. The organazition should be FURIOUS with him if this were true.


No, it's not true because Haley checked 3 sources. That is such a dumb rumor. Why the hell would Vlade say, "Devean, Caron and I are getting traded to the Jazz for Carlos Boozer"? That's just so random that there's no way Vlade started it as a joke.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?topic=78799&forum=2&start=0&#

I think thats an awsome deal for us but i dont think the Hornets actually want Grants salary

Dont know if its true or not but i just wanted to inform u lakers fans about it


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade!*

They might, because they can dump Grant when his contract is up. Davis still has more years... Still a dumb trade for the Hornets...Horrible trade for the Hornets...


----------



## erniejohnson

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*

That's some BS. All these stupid rumors are getting out of hand.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*

The rumor was posted on CL.com and the guy said that his friend told him his but he was just messing with him. 

THIS IS NOT TRUE! I hate when people relay around this false info.

Close or DELETE this thread now please. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*



Damian Necronamous said:


> The rumor was posted on CL.com and the guy said that his friend told him his but he was just messing with him.
> 
> THIS IS NOT TRUE! I hate when people relay around this false info.
> 
> Close or DELETE this thread now please. This is getting ridiculous.


Ok.....why would he post a false trade?


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Ok.....why would he post a false trade?


Yeah, sorry bro. The guy on CL even admitted it was a BS post. He said his friend told him this supposed information just to play a joke on him.

Ive also been listening to 570 all day and they dont know there *** from a hole in the ground. And havent said anything about this either.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> No, it's not true because Haley checked 3 sources. That is such a dumb rumor. Why the hell would Vlade say, "Devean, Caron and I are getting traded to the Jazz for Carlos Boozer"? That's just so random that there's no way Vlade started it as a joke.


It would be a funny joke, but yeah.. Theres no way. He also claimed one of his sources was higher up and very credible. I cant possibly think Vlade would be considered this.


----------



## erniejohnson

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*

Yeah please everyone stop posting rumors that *******es from other boards make -up.


----------



## Fracture

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*

Ugh, Thursday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*

I have been listening to 570 all day and this has not been said. Not even close.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*

I'm begging you.. No more rumors..


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*



-D! said:


> I'm begging you.. No more rumors..


i wont post anymore rumors...i promise :wink:


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*

There's a reason for the Trade Speculation Rumor Thread.. This would go in there.. Merging..


----------



## Cap

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Sean, that second part about Vlade making a prank was completely made up, it was a joke on RealGM. Not sure about the Butler agent stuff, though.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

:laugh: :laugh: rumor: Karl Malone to sign with Lakers


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



onelakerfan said:


> :laugh: :laugh: rumor: Karl Malone to sign with Lakers


A friend of a friend of a cousin whose step father's uncle 
said he heard the Lakers are doing this:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Rumor: Lakers offer NO trade*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Ok.....why would he post a false trade?


He posted it, then came back later when he had found out that it wasn't true.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

*Forget about Baron Davis to LA?* 

Hornets and Warriors in trade talks 

I know we could make a better offer than that. 

Butler, George, Divac, Vujacic, First Rounder for Baron...there, done. Get on it Mitchy!


----------



## Cris

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Chris Webber Was Just Traded to Philly


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

I'm going to miss our wars with C-Webb and co.


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Cris said:


> Chris Webber Was Just Traded to Philly


We could have gotten Cwebb for what they traded him for they didn't get anyone good. 

Kings team is over and done with. 

But now Philly has just become a huge factor in the East.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

maybe that opens the door....

... :laugh: watch the kings are going to trade peja for caron straight up


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



SoCalfan21 said:


> maybe that opens the door....
> 
> ... :laugh: watch the kings are going to trade peja for caron straight up


man i wish


----------



## Locke

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



High School Dropout said:


> man i wish


Me too. But it looks like the intention is to continue to accomodate Peja and build around him.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

ya thats some booty


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

:biggrin: 

We'd like to see these trades (NOT)
(Andrew D. Bernstein/Getty Image











The Laker Girls 
Much like the team they represent, many of the LGs no longer seem poised to go all the way.










The Laker Girls 
Memo to the Lakers: Do not trade the Laker Girls.












The Laker Girls 
Stop! Don't trade the Laker Girls.










The Laker Girls 
Yeah, we know you wanted one more shot of the Laker Girls.

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/pgStory?contentId=3416414&pageNumber=1


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

:rofl: Hahahahahah!


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> *Forget about Baron Davis to LA?*
> 
> Hornets and Warriors in trade talks
> 
> I know we could make a better offer than that.
> 
> Butler, George, Divac, Vujacic, First Rounder for Baron...there, done. Get on it Mitchy!


We could.. but will we?? Not to confident.. And time is running out.. 7 or so hours left.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

I may be the only one that's not sold on getting Davis.. But if you can do it, do it


----------



## Ghiman

**tick* *tock* *tick* *tock**

No trade for the Lakers... :sad:


----------



## Fracture

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Trades can be announced after the deadline.

Ah, who am I kidding?! We got nothing.


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

I can't believe with our obvious weaknesses that we didn't make any trades at all. We're the team with a thousand small forwards and we can't even make a deal to get anyone. 

And Buss mandates us making the playoffs. 

I get a sense in Lakerland that there is some delusion on this team. Kobe is great but come on man. 

The question is can we beat up on enough of the bad teams to limp in with this roster. I think maybe but why risk it on a maybe. 

My philosphy holds Lakers aren't really interested in being a good team for a while. Not taking on anymore salary I guess is the word from up top.


----------



## Fracture

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Baron to GS now official(ESPN).


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Poor Gary Payton, just got traded to the Hawks :laugh: Antoine Walker is a Celtic


----------



## Fracture

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

All of this hype because of Jack Haley.


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

WTF? Chad Ford just reported AMARE for Caron and Divac!!!! Should happen before the end of the deadline. 
lol j/k


----------



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T.

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



HallOfFamer said:


> WTF? Chad Ford just reported AMARE for Caron and Divac!!!! Should happen before the end of the deadline.
> lol j/k


*pimp slaps the bleep outta you*


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. said:


> *pimp slaps the bleep outta you*


 :laugh: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*



HallOfFamer said:


> WTF? Chad Ford just reported AMARE for Caron and Divac!!!! Should happen before the end of the deadline.
> lol j/k


 :laugh: So not cool... :laugh:


----------



## noahdeeakili

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

all this talk....and nothing!


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

this thread should be closed. 

good night


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

link



> The buzz is back about a deal that would send forward Carlos Boozer from Utah to the Lakers for Devean George, Caron Butler and Vlade Divac. It would free up the Jazz from the remaining $60 million of Boozer's contract, all three contracts end next summer, and would put Boozer next to Lamar Odom up front for the Lakers and new coach Phil Jackson. Just as this hit the rumor mill at the All-Star break, it's rolling again as Boozer's agent Rob Pelinka, who also represents Kobe Bryant, has tossed it out there again.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*


----------



## Cap

*Re: Lakers Trade Rumor Speculation Thread*

Interesting B34C. I wouldn't mind that deal going down, and then the Lakers drafting Felton and Diogu.


----------



## SoCalfan21

why not bring booz to LA i want him


----------



## Lakers Own

I'd like him in LA too. As long as he doesn't try some bull**** against the Lakers like he did with the Cavs.


----------

